# Tav in love



## free (17 Novembre 2013)

:smile:


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :smile:


bellissima foto:smile:
e il poliziotto ha gli occhi chiusi
romanticone!
chissà cosa pensava
mentre riceveva questo strano bacio


----------



## devastata (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bellissima foto:smile:
> e il poliziotto ha gli occhi chiusi
> romanticone!
> chissà cosa pensava
> mentre riceveva questo strano bacio



Magari finisse sempre cosi, invece li obbligano a tirar fuori i manganelli! Come ieri contro gli studenti.


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bellissima foto:smile:
> e il poliziotto ha gli occhi chiusi
> romanticone!
> chissà cosa pensava
> mentre riceveva questo strano bacio


pensava: mannaggia che c'ho 'sto cacchio di casco in testa

comunque anche a me hanno colpito gli occhi chiusi
anche quelli della ragazza, poichè evidentemente non aveva "paura" di avvicinarsi:smile:


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> pensava: mannaggia che c'ho 'sto cacchio di casco in testa
> 
> comunque anche a me hanno colpito gli occhi chiusi
> anche quelli della ragazza, poichè evidentemente non aveva "paura" di avvicinarsi:smile:


che la tav in questo frangente
sia stata galeotta?:mrgreen:



devastata ha detto:


> Magari finisse sempre cosi, invece li obbligano a tirar fuori i manganelli! Come ieri contro gli studenti.


hai ragione
specialmente per la questione tav
i manganelli vengono usati 
troppo spesso
ma cime dici ben tu
li obbligano ad usarli


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bellissima foto:smile:
> e il poliziotto ha gli occhi chiusi
> romanticone!
> chissà cosa pensava
> mentre riceveva questo strano bacio


Ne avrà e fatto volentieri a meno...


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ne avrà e fatto volentieri a meno...


come sei poco romantica/o!


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

*Hai ragione...*



Flavia ha detto:


> come sei poco romantica/o!


...ma la mia è una affermazione di ordine meramente pratico.


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ...ma la mia è una affermazione di ordine meramente pratico.


e va bene
ma se ragioniamo così
il romanticismo che fine fa?


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> e va bene
> ma se ragioniamo così
> il romanticismo che fine fa?


In altre occasioni è più che benvenuto, credimi...


----------



## Chrystal (17 Novembre 2013)

Magari si conoscevano...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> *In altre occasioni* è più che benvenuto, credimi...


perchè in altre e non sempre?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bellissima foto:smile:
> e il poliziotto ha gli occhi chiusi
> romanticone!
> chissà cosa pensava
> mentre riceveva questo strano bacio


Sono una romantica ma questa volta gli occhi chiusi mi sanno di "ci mancava solo questo e nemmeno posso reagire"


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono una romantica ma questa volta gli occhi chiusi mi sanno di "ci mancava solo questo e nemmeno posso reagire"


R.i.p. romanticismo :unhappy:  cmq quella faccia è molto ambigua...


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono una romantica ma questa volta gli occhi chiusi mi sanno di "ci mancava solo questo e nemmeno posso reagire"


e no
vi avverto non ci riuscirete
ad affossare con il vostro pragmatismo
questa mia insensata vena di ottimismo
lui può pensare varie cose e tutte
e ribadisco tutte molto romantiche
opzione 1: speriamo di non arrossire,
non bacio mai al primo appuntamento
opzione 2: per fortuna ho la visiera abbassata
così non sente il mio alito pesante:carneval:
opzione 3: (la mia preferita)
come faccio a passarle il mio
numero di telefono senza
farmi beccare dal comandante?


meno pragmatismo
più romanticismo


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> e no
> vi avverto non ci riuscirete
> ad affossare con il vostro pragmatismo
> questa mia insensata vena di ottimismo
> ...


Ecco brava Flavia... diglielo un pò... oppure anche la 4: speriamo non mi vede la mia ragazza, oppure le manganellate le piglio io a sto giro...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> e no
> vi avverto non ci riuscirete
> ad affossare con il vostro pragmatismo
> questa mia insensata vena di ottimismo
> ...


E lo dici a una che viaggia sulla nuvoletta rosa??


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco brava Flavia... diglielo un pò... oppure anche la 4: speriamo non mi vede la mia ragazza, oppure le manganellate le piglio io a sto giro...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono una romantica ma questa volta gli occhi chiusi mi sanno di "ci mancava solo questo e nemmeno posso reagire"


:up:ragazze, siete  impagabili...


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E lo dici a una che viaggia sulla nuvoletta rosa??


un tempo
ci viaggiavo anch'io....


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 povero figliuolo se così fosse... la ruota gira per davvero :rotfl::smile:


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> povero figliuolo se così fosse... la ruota gira per davvero :rotfl::smile:


se così fosse
cosa è una manganellata
a confronto della forza bruta 
di una borsetta usata
come oggetto contundente?:carneval:


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> se così fosse
> cosa è una manganellata
> a confronto della forza bruta
> di una borsetta usata
> come oggetto contundente?:carneval:


Cavolo, meno male che non ci siete voi alla TAV.( 
(viva il romanticismo poi, eh?)


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> se così fosse
> cosa è una manganellata
> a confronto della forza bruta
> di una borsetta usata
> come oggetto contundente?:carneval:


miii la mia... mia mamma me lo dici sempre "io sono sicura quando esci da sola, con quella borsa, per il suo peso, hai sempre un'arma per te"  e quella volta che mi cadde sul piede, gridai.. e pensarono al mio tentato suicidio... :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Cavolo, meno male che non ci siete voi alla TAV.(
> (viva il romanticismo poi, eh?)


la borsetta in oggetto
è rosa e a forma di cuore
vorresti insinuare
che non sarebbe 
una romantica borsettata
sulla capoccia?


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Cavolo, meno male che non ci siete voi alla TAV.(
> (viva il romanticismo poi, eh?)


 cosa non c'è di romantico in una borsetta che rappresenta tutta la mia vita... anche quella amorosa...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> la borsetta in oggetto
> è rosa e a forma di cuore
> vorresti insinuare
> che non sarebbe
> ...


ops, non avevo letto...allora siamo proprio romantiche :rotfl:


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> la borsetta in oggetto
> è rosa e a forma di cuore
> vorresti insinuare
> che non sarebbe
> ...


lo sarebbe di sicuro, ma il viaggio sucessivo al pronto soccorso un po' meno, non credi?


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> miii la mia... mia mamma me lo dici sempre "io sono sicura quando esci da sola, con quella borsa, per il suo peso, hai sempre un'arma per te"  e quella volta che mi cadde sul piede, gridai.. e pensarono al mio tentato suicidio... :carneval::rotfl:


allora hai una borsa 
come la mia
a mò di Mary Poppins, 
e poi se la suddetta borsa
contiene un buon libro
vuoi mettere il peso
della cultura assestato
tra le orecchie?


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> lo sarebbe di sicuro, ma il viaggio sucessivo al pronto soccorso un po' meno, non credi?


Mic ma insomma
non cogli il lato romantico
della vicenda
un bel viaggio in P.S.
in compagnia di una dolce crocerossina


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora hai una borsa
> come la mia
> a mò di Mary Poppins,
> e poi se la suddetta borsa
> ...


 anche io tengo libri... in ordine sparso, contiene, pettine,  lacca, assorbenti, medicina per il mal di testa, digestivo, aspirina, tachipirina, ansiolitici, e antistaminici, cerotti, cipria, lipgloss, matita occhi, fazzoletti, fazzoletti imbevuti, carta, penna, tablet, libro, cellulare, chiavi casa, chiavi casa miei, chiavi macchina,chiavi garage, scontrini, agenda, penne, borsellino, porta carte (visa, carta credito ecc), reggiseno e collant di scorta, camicia di scorta, lenti a contatto di scorta, occhiali da vista, smalto, caramelle, snacks, ombrello. Spero di non aver dimenticato nulla...  e non sto scherzando.


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mic ma insomma
> non cogli il lato romantico
> della vicenda
> un bel viaggio in P.S.
> in compagnia di una dolce crocerossina


Io lo accetterei volentieri, ma hai presente le crocerossine? mica sono tutte come quelle che risaltarono all'attenzione del berlusca qualche festa del 2 giugno fa, no?


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> anche io tengo libri... in ordine sparso, contiene, pettine,  lacca, assorbenti, medicina per il mal di testa, digestivo, aspirina, tachipirina, ansiolitici, e antistaminici, cerotti, cipria, lipgloss, matita occhi, fazzoletti, fazzoletti imbevuti, carta, penna, tablet, libro, cellulare, chiavi casa, chiavi casa miei, chiavi macchina,chiavi garage, scontrini, agenda, penne, borsellino, porta carte (visa, carta credito ecc), reggiseno e collant di scorta, camicia di scorta, lenti a contatto di scorta, occhiali da vista, smalto, caramelle, snacks, ombrello. Spero di non aver dimenticato nulla...  e non sto scherzando.


ma dai?
io ho sempre i sacchettini
per raccogliere le deiezioni del cane
potremmo aprire un post
dal  titolo:
"what's  in my bag?!"


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Io lo accetterei volentieri, ma hai presente le crocerossine? mica sono tutte come quelle che risaltarono all'attenzione del berlusca qualche festa del 2 giugno fa, no?


ecco ho appena letto un nome
che mi ha procurato 
un'ipersecrezione gastrica
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ecco ho appena letto un nome
> che mi ha procurato
> un'ipersecrezione gastrica
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


allora in questo periodo povero stomaco


----------



## devastata (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ecco ho appena letto un nome
> che mi ha procurato
> un'ipersecrezione gastrica
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ormai mi fa solo pena. Mai come dopo averlo visto sabato sorretto dal suo medico. Antigua è il posto migliore per lui.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :smile:


Chissà se lo avrebbe baciato
dopo uno scontro a Grumolo delle Abbadesse
contro i contadini inferociti per le quote latte....

Attaccarono la polizia
con l'idrante

ma al posto di acqua
letame....

E cavoli Io c'ero....na roba....altro che i no tav...


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> anche io tengo libri... in ordine sparso, contiene, pettine,  lacca, assorbenti, medicina per il mal di testa, digestivo, aspirina, tachipirina, ansiolitici, e antistaminici, cerotti, cipria, lipgloss, matita occhi, fazzoletti, fazzoletti imbevuti, carta, penna, tablet, libro, cellulare, chiavi casa, chiavi casa miei, chiavi macchina,chiavi garage, scontrini, agenda, penne, borsellino, porta carte (visa, carta credito ecc), reggiseno e collant di scorta, camicia di scorta, lenti a contatto di scorta, occhiali da vista, smalto, caramelle, snacks, ombrello. Spero di non aver dimenticato nulla...  e non sto scherzando.


non ci credo, impossibile...


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> allora in questo periodo povero stomaco





devastata ha detto:


> Ormai mi fa solo pena. Mai come dopo averlo visto sabato sorretto dal suo medico. Antigua è il posto migliore per lui.


quando ero piccola
la mia prof di lettere
ci diceva sempre:
"dignità, abbiate sempre dignità"
peccato che lui non l'abbia conosciuta


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chissà se lo avrebbe baciato
> dopo uno scontro a Grumolo delle Abbadesse
> contro i contadini inferociti per le quote latte....
> 
> ...


una molleta da bucato sul naso
e passa la paura
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> quando ero piccola
> la mia prof di lettere
> ci diceva sempre:
> "dignità, abbiate sempre dignità"
> peccato che lui non l'abbia conosciuta


Però ha i schei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chissà se lo avrebbe baciato
> dopo uno scontro a Grumolo delle Abbadesse
> contro i contadini inferociti per le quote latte....
> 
> ...


Situazioni diverse Conte. E non poco. 
Secondo alcuni di quelle parti, tanti avrebbero..come dire..la schena dura..


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però ha i schei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


puoi avere tutti i soldi
di questo mondo
ma il trapianto di cervello
non lo hanno ancora inventato,
e come diceva mio nonno
arrivato il momento
i soldi anche se li tieni stretti
non li porti dall'altra parte


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> puoi avere tutti i soldi
> di questo mondo
> ma il trapianto di cervello
> non lo hanno ancora inventato,
> ...



Ma come diceva mio nonno..

Intanto mi..

Me la so godù la vita...


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come diceva mio nonno..
> 
> Intanto mi..
> 
> Me la so godù la vita...


perchè secondo te
si è goduto per davvero la vita?
o è ciò che vuol far credere?
marketing


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> perchè secondo te
> si è goduto per davvero la vita?
> o è ciò che vuol far credere?
> marketing


Mah...
ha lavorato troppo...


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma dai?
> io ho sempre i sacchettini
> per raccogliere le deiezioni del cane
> potremmo aprire un post
> ...


:rotfl: davvero...e le sorprese non finiscono mai! Tipo stas cn mia grande sorpresa ho ritrovato una collana...indovina dove era??


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> non ci credo, impossibile...


nulla è impossibile per la mia borsa  è che sn sempre a giro e la mia roba la voglio avere sempre dietro


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come diceva mio nonno..
> 
> Intanto mi..
> 
> Me la so godù la vita...


scusa conte... Ma se il suo modo di far vuol dir godersi la vita preferisco far la barbona ma avere affetti veri!*


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :smile:


Ho un po leggiucchiato. Quindi il seguito è soltanto un estremismo fantasioso: Lei acchiappa lui e gli bacia la visiera, lui se lo guardate bene, ha una certa inclinazione come se volesse far presente che...... il manganello c'è...! 

E nel mentre chiude gli occhi pensando tra l'estasiato e la contentezza.... meno male che sono protetto dal casco altrimenti mia moglie il manganello me lo infila in culo..! 

Romanticismo...


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2013)

in effetti a quanto pare la foto ha suscitato un mare di polemiche, tipo quelle che scoppiano qua ogni tanto

http://www.lastampa.it/2013/11/18/i...ovocazione-qfvHIz6GZL7Fy5ifSKMNgK/pagina.html

comunque sia, tutto ciò non scalfisce la bellezza oggettiva della foto, secondo me


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :smile:


Considerando l'attenzione per l'igiene e la promiscuità sessuale di quei manifestanti accampati, probabilmente questa è solo una subdola forma di attacco batteriologico...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> scusa conte... Ma se il suo modo di far vuol dir godersi la vita preferisco far la barbona ma avere affetti veri!*


Ma io glielo avevo detto sai?
Fa come me...
Vendi tutto quello che hai e va alle maldive per il resto dei tuoi giorni...
Invece lui si è intestardito con i suoi deliri di onnipotenza...

Mah...
Forse complessi di inferiorità che ne so...

Ha voluto strafare....
E ha messo ciccio nella putana sbagliata...e da lì...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho un po leggiucchiato. Quindi il seguito è soltanto un estremismo fantasioso: Lei acchiappa lui e gli bacia la visiera, lui se lo guardate bene, ha una certa inclinazione come se volesse far presente che...... il manganello c'è...!
> 
> E nel mentre chiude gli occhi pensando tra l'estasiato e la contentezza.... meno male che sono protetto dal casco altrimenti mia moglie il manganello me lo infila in culo..!
> 
> Romanticismo...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
La sai lunga te....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lui (18 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho un po leggiucchiato. Quindi il seguito è soltanto un estremismo fantasioso: Lei acchiappa lui e gli bacia la visiera, lui se lo guardate bene, ha una certa inclinazione come se volesse far presente che...... il manganello c'è...!
> 
> E nel mentre chiude gli occhi pensando tra l'estasiato e la contentezza.... meno male che sono protetto dal casco altrimenti mia moglie il manganello me lo infila in culo..!
> 
> Romanticismo...



MINCHIA! ho pensato la stessa cosa.


inizio a preoccuparmi per il mio stato mentale.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Considerando l'attenzione per l'igiene e la promiscuità sessuale di quei manifestanti accampati, probabilmente questa è solo una subdola forma di attacco batteriologico...



Sei il solito incorreggibile,insopportabile ed imponderabile maschilista sciovinista reazionario......saresti disposto a tutto pur di criticare sterilmente quelle povere verginelle,quelle madonnine infilzate,quelle timide educande.....non ci metteresti un istante a scrivere oscenita' del tipo che le donne son tutte troie,che certe donne sono ancora piu' troie,e che solidarizzi con certi mercanti mediorientali che usano la tredicesima moglie come un sacco da boxe,ed invece fanno carezze lascive al cammello che trasporta le loro mercanzìe al mercato rionale,preliminari a certi accoppiamenti che scatenarono le ire del tuo amichetto barbuto col turbante traboccante di pulci,che dovette addirittura mettere nero su bianco il comandamento che disdiceva l'atto di inseminare un animale maschio,almeno fosse femmina,se no dove la metti la religione......e chissa' cos'altro avrai il coraggio di scrivere nel tuo prossimo post,per far rabbrividire le menti deboli e scricchiolare i teschi piu' granitici....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca..._un_gesto_di_disprezzo-71239770/?ref=HREC1-12

Non so se si legge....
Mi spiace distruggere il romanticismo di Free


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> MINCHIA! ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> 
> 
> inizio a preoccuparmi per il mio stato mentale.


Perché preoccuparti ... Hai uno stato mentale in sintonia con ultimo :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sei il solito incorreggibile,insopportabile ed imponderabile maschilista sciovinista reazionario......saresti disposto a tutto pur di criticare sterilmente quelle povere verginelle,quelle madonnine infilzate,quelle timide educande.....non ci metteresti un istante a scrivere oscenita' del tipo che le donne son tutte troie,che certe donne sono ancora piu' troie,e che solidarizzi con certi mercanti mediorientali che usano la tredicesima moglie come un sacco da boxe,ed invece fanno carezze lascive al cammello che trasporta le loro mercanzìe al mercato rionale,preliminari a certi accoppiamenti che scatenarono le ire del tuo amichetto barbuto col turbante traboccante di pulci,che dovette addirittura mettere nero su bianco il comandamento che disdiceva l'atto di inseminare un animale maschio,almeno fosse femmina,se no dove la metti la religione......e chissa' cos'altro avrai il coraggio di scrivere nel tuo prossimo post,per far rabbrividire le menti deboli e scricchiolare i teschi piu' granitici....


I teschi della bandiera del conte?
Ma che bel post...
Verde mio...
Quoto 
Un abbraccio
:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2013)

gesto di disprezzo.
queste sono le cose che pongono il confine tra la mia giovinezza e quello che ora mi fa incazzare, pur conoscendo molti di quei ragazzi che manifestano e sapendo che molti tra loro hanno ideali e valori che avevo alla loro età e quanto sia giusto che siano lì a manifestare (pacificamente , certo, non con bombe e armi varie).
ma quale disprezzo si può avere per un uomo che fa il suo lavoro ?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gesto di disprezzo.
> queste sono le cose che pongono il confine tra la mia giovinezza e quello che ora mi fa incazzare, pur conoscendo molti di quei ragazzi che manifestano e sapendo che molti tra loro hanno ideali e valori che avevo alla loro età e quanto sia giusto che siano lì a manifestare (pacificamente , certo, non con bombe e armi varie).
> ma quale disprezzo si può avere per un uomo che fa il suo lavoro ?


:dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2013)

:abbraccio:





contepinceton ha detto:


> :dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



:diffi::diffi::diffi:


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca..._un_gesto_di_disprezzo-71239770/?ref=HREC1-12
> 
> Non so se si legge....
> Mi spiace distruggere il romanticismo di Free


:mrgreen: Grande!
Ammiro molto queste persone che manifestano per la loro Terra, contro un'opera inutile.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Grande!
> Ammiro molto queste persone che manifestano per la loro Terra, contro un'opera inutile.


Si puo manifestaRe senza provocare inutilmente un uomo che é li per fare il suo lavoro. Peraltro sapendo che non puó reagire.


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si puo manifestaRe senza provocare inutilmente un uomo che é li per fare il suo lavoro. Peraltro sapendo che non puó reagire.


Capirai, pare chissà che ha fatto.
Impara a farsi le ossa, il ragazzo, e a resistere. Sai quante ne dovrà vedere nella sua carriera?
Non voglio dover ricordare che spesso i celerini REAGISCONO eccome, sempre se non sono loro per primi a essere violenti...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gesto di disprezzo.
> queste sono le cose che pongono il confine tra la mia giovinezza e quello che ora mi fa incazzare, pur conoscendo molti di quei ragazzi che manifestano e sapendo che molti tra loro hanno ideali e valori che avevo alla loro età e quanto sia giusto che siano lì a manifestare (pacificamente , certo, non con bombe e armi varie).
> ma quale disprezzo si può avere per un uomo che fa il suo lavoro ?


Attenta a far paragoni tra la tua giovinezza e ora 

Scherzi a parte, concordo con quanto dici; anche se a me non è che piaccia poi molto, uno degli scritti più belli di Pasolini è proprio quello sui poliziotti di Valle Giulia.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Attenta a far paragoni tra la tua giovinezza e ora
> 
> Scherzi a parte, concordo con quanto dici; anche se a me non è che piaccia poi molto, uno degli scritti più belli di Pasolini è proprio quello sui poliziotti di Valle Giulia.


mi hai risparmiato di citarlo per l'ennesima volta ma è l'essenza del mio pensiero ogni volta che vedo di fronte ragazzi che fanno il loro mestiere di giovani contro altri giovani pagati troppo poco per subire disprezzo e altro


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2013)

non resisto
... Quando ieri a Valle Giulia avete fatto a botte
coi poliziotti,
io simpatizzavo coi poliziotti!
Perché i poliziotti sono figli di poveri.
Vengono da periferie, contadine o urbane che siano.
[...]
Hanno vent'anni, la vostra età, cari e care.
Siamo ovviamente d'accordo contro l'istituzione della polizia.
Ma prendetevela contro la Magistratura, e vedrete!
I ragazzi poliziotti
che voi per sacro teppismo (di eletta tradizione
risorgimentale)
di figli di papà, avete bastonato,
appartengono all'altra classe sociale.
A Valle Giulia, ieri, si è cosi avuto un frammento
di lotta di classe: e voi, amici *(benché dalla parte**della ragione*) eravate i ricchi,
mentre i poliziotti (*che erano dalla parte**del torto)* erano i poveri. ...




bel post, mi  abbraccio:abbraccio:


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Capirai, pare chissà che ha fatto.
> *Impara a farsi le ossa, il ragazzo*, e a resistere. Sai quante ne dovrà vedere nella sua carriera?
> Non voglio dover ricordare che spesso i celerini REAGISCONO eccome, sempre se non sono loro per primi a essere violenti...


vorrei commentare ma è meglio che stia zitto


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vorrei commentare ma è meglio che stia zitto


Commenta pure, non mi scandalizzo. Questa è una CAZZATA rispetto alle provocazioni che subiscono normalmente.


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Attenta a far paragoni tra la tua giovinezza e ora
> 
> Scherzi a parte, concordo con quanto dici; anche se a me non è che piaccia poi molto, uno degli scritti più belli di Pasolini è proprio quello sui poliziotti di Valle Giulia.


Forse il contesto è un po' cambiato...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Commenta pure, non mi scandalizzo. Questa è una CAZZATA rispetto alle provocazioni che subiscono normalmente.


Il problema non è la provocazione, che se vogliamo è anche "carina".

Il problema è nelle parole usate dalla tipa nell'intervista: DISPREZZO. Disprezzo per chi ? Per un ragazzo che forse ha la tua stessa età, che magari ha pure paura per la sua incolumità, che prende due lire, e che, forse, è pure d'accordo con la tua protesta. 

DISPREZZO. 

Una delle zone che frequento di più a Roma, per motivi logistici, è una zona che adesso, viene chiamata Radical Chic, piena di localini etnici e a poco prezzo, frequentata dai tipi più eterogenei. Tutti contro qualcosa, pronti a scendere in piazza per i motivi più disparati (giusti per carità). Però poi ci parli e scopri che: a quello casa l'ha lasciata nonna, a quell'altro la famiglia manda ancora i soldi da casa per finire l'università, quell'altro lavora nell'aziendina di papà. Fanculo, il vero proletario lì in mezzo me sà che sò proprio io.


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema non è la provocazione, che se vogliamo è anche "carina".
> 
> Il problema è nelle parole usate dalla tipa nell'intervista: DISPREZZO. Disprezzo per chi ? Per un ragazzo che forse ha la tua stessa età, che magari ha pure paura per la sua incolumità, che prende due lire, e che, forse, è pure d'accordo con la tua protesta.
> 
> ...


Da quello che ho letto, una loro collega di protesta è stata pestata a sangue dai celerini.

Disprezzo per quell'accaduto.

Disprezzo per chi rappresenta le istituzioni.

Disprezzo per chi deve proteggere certi interessi.

Non è giusto e non è bello, ma sono comunque sempre parti contrapposte. 

L'ideale sarebbe manifestare pacificamente e farsi i cazzi propri. Io ho sempre fatto così.
Ma non so cosa significa veder violata la propria Terra o veder pestata un'amica.

E' molto diverso dal manifestare perchè si hanno determinati ideali.

Questa è una protesta per sopravvivenza. Come quelli che hanno perso il lavoro, o la casa.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca..._un_gesto_di_disprezzo-71239770/?ref=HREC1-12
> 
> Non so se si legge....
> Mi spiace distruggere il romanticismo di Free


forse non mi sono spiegata bene: al di là del romanticismo, a me è piaciuta proprio la foto, ben messa a fuoco, dai colori che ben si "abbinano" tra di loro, con il riflesso delle nuvole (credo) sul casco, e con le montagne bianche sullo sfondo...insomma, non sono un'esperta, ma ammetto che appena l'ho vista mi è venuto il dubbio che il fotografo avesse chiesto ai 2 di mettersi in posa, il che tra l'altro non so dire se sia indice di bravura del fotografo, forse la Minerva può dirlo...

comunque a me piace, come quest'altra che arriva dal Canada, bella ma con altre caratteristiche, che ha suscitato parimenti una certa curiosità su come effettivamente fossero andate le cose tra i 2 protagonisti
forse ve la ricordate anche voi


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hai risparmiato di citarlo per l'ennesima volta ma è l'essenza del mio pensiero ogni volta che vedo di fronte ragazzi che fanno il loro mestiere di giovani contro altri giovani pagati troppo poco per subire disprezzo e altro



ma io credevo che Valle Giulia fosse famosa per essere la prima volta in cui gli studenti avessero risposto alle cariche delle forze dell'ordine


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, una loro collega di protesta è stata pestata a sangue dai celerini.
> 
> Disprezzo per quell'accaduto.
> 
> ...


Ad alzare il mirino però vi (ci) si stringe il culo. Meglio tirare due sassate ad uno che magari manco ci vuole stare lì. Però quando ci rubano dentro casa e ci fregano la macchina il primo numero che facciamo è quello del 113. 

Principessa, non stò dicendo che i poliziotti siano degli stinchi di santo, vedi casi Spaccarotella e Cucchi. Ma non si può sempre sparare nel mucchio. Anche perchè la guerra fra poveri giova a tutti.....meno che ai poveri.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io credevo che Valle Giulia fosse famosa per essere la prima volta in cui gli studenti avessero risposto alle cariche delle forze dell'ordine


Minerva ha postato solo dei passi di quella poesia. Leggila tutta.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minerva ha postato solo dei passi di quella poesia. Leggila tutta.



temo di non essere la persona adatta, ahimè
quando arrivavo alla Statale e trovavo il picchetto che non voleva farmi entrare, io dicevo che venivo da lontano e dovevo solo guardare le date degli esami, in realtà andavo a darli, i professori ci portavano in aule "nascoste" per farci dare gli esami (il che è anche piuttosto illegale, in quanto gli esami devono essere pubblici)
in pratica ero un po' crumira:singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (19 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ad alzare il mirino però vi (ci) si stringe il culo. Meglio tirare due sassate ad uno che magari manco ci vuole stare lì. Però quando ci rubano dentro casa e ci fregano la macchina il primo numero che facciamo è quello del 113.
> 
> Principessa, non stò dicendo che i poliziotti siano degli stinchi di santo, vedi casi Spaccarotella e Cucchi. Ma non si può sempre sparare nel mucchio. Anche perchè la guerra fra poveri giova a tutti.....meno che ai poveri.


Io non ce l'ho con i poliziotti e non farei mai certe cose, ma forse anche perchè non mi è mai capitato di dover manifestare per una cosa così importante.

E' davvero difficile mettersi nei panni di quelle persone.

Non dico che la violenza aiuta, però anche manifestare pacificamente, in certi casi, che risultato ha?

Lì se non blocchi i cantieri, se non fai casino... la TAV la faranno eccome.

Non frega nulla a nessuno del dissenso pacifico.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo di non essere la persona adatta, ahimè
> quando arrivavo alla Statale e trovavo il picchetto che non voleva farmi entrare, io dicevo che venivo da lontano e dovevo solo guardare le date degli esami, in realtà andavo a darli, i professori ci portavano in aule "nascoste" per farci dare gli esami (il che è anche piuttosto illegale, in quanto gli esami devono essere pubblici)
> in pratica ero un po' crumira:singleeye:




In sostanza in quella poesia Pasolini afferma che a Valle Giulia quel giorno si scontrarono dei figli di papà (dove vai oggi ? Mamma esco a fare un pò di rivoluzione, ma stai tranquilla che torno per l'ora di cena) e dei figli di contadini e operai (i poliziotti), molti dei quali magari provenivano dal sud dell'Italia e sullo stipendio dei quali ci campavano le famiglie d'origine. Capisci che era una guerra fra poveri. Le cose purtroppo, in queste situazioni, non sono mai tutte bianche o tutte nere, le sfumature di grigio sono tante, non solo 50.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non ce l'ho con i poliziotti e non farei mai certe cose, ma forse anche perchè non mi è mai capitato di dover manifestare per una cosa così importante.
> 
> E' davvero difficile mettersi nei panni di quelle persone.
> 
> ...


Brava. Ma la blocchi sbeffeggiando e disprezzando un ragazzo come te che magari è pure d'accordo con la tua protesta ? O la blocchi fermando i cantieri ? Fai un metro di binari ? E io te ne distruggo due. Ma prendere per il culo quel povero cristiano........bho.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Brava. Ma la blocchi sbeffeggiando e disprezzando un ragazzo come te che magari è pure d'accordo con la tua protesta ? O la blocchi fermando i cantieri ? Fai un metro di binari ? E io te ne distruggo due. Ma prendere per il culo quel povero cristiano........bho.


:up: non si capisce che i problemi si risolvono alla radice,non colpendo un piccolo tassello,che nulla cambia alla fine della manifestazione... Boh ma mi sembra un concetto astratto...nessuno lo mette in atto,il povero a combattere e il ricco a mangiare seduto tranquillo... Non capisco a cosa possa portare attaccare chi si trova nella stessa posizione nostra,cn nessun potere decisionale... Questo fa comodo però... A loro... E spero che non sia necessrio chiarire a cosa mi riferisco


----------



## Principessa (19 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Brava. Ma la blocchi sbeffeggiando e disprezzando un ragazzo come te che magari è pure d'accordo con la tua protesta ? O la blocchi fermando i cantieri ? Fai un metro di binari ? E io te ne distruggo due. Ma prendere per il culo quel povero cristiano........bho.


Evidentemente non sono in grado di farlo e fanno la cosa "più facile"...  anche se non serve a molto.
Al massimo, in un paese malato come il nostro, dove conta ciò che fa scalpore e non le cose davvero importanti, il suo gesto è servito a far parlare delle proteste NO TAV.
Meno male che non è finita male come per la sua amica... che un manganello ci mette poco a fare male.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sei il solito incorreggibile,insopportabile ed imponderabile maschilista sciovinista reazionario......saresti disposto a tutto pur di criticare sterilmente quelle povere verginelle,quelle madonnine infilzate,quelle timide educande.....non ci metteresti un istante a scrivere oscenita' del tipo che le donne son tutte troie,che certe donne sono ancora piu' troie,e che solidarizzi con certi mercanti mediorientali che usano la tredicesima moglie come un sacco da boxe,ed invece fanno carezze lascive al cammello che trasporta le loro mercanzìe al mercato rionale,preliminari a certi accoppiamenti che scatenarono le ire del tuo amichetto barbuto col turbante traboccante di pulci,che dovette addirittura mettere nero su bianco il comandamento che disdiceva l'atto di inseminare un animale maschio,almeno fosse femmina,se no dove la metti la religione......e chissa' cos'altro avrai il coraggio di scrivere nel tuo prossimo post,per far rabbrividire le menti deboli e scricchiolare i teschi piu' granitici....


Oh, santi numi!
Possano venire le emorroidi a tutti le tartarughe albine delle Galapagos se io ho mai osato criticare qualche fanciulla intelligente!
Ma qui non è più questione di fanciulle o maschietti, anche se, per inciso, ho sempre trovato molta più stupidità inconsapevole nelle une piuttosto che negli altri, ma di volgarità.
La volgarità è imperdonabile anche più del tanto vituperato disprezzo...
Il disprezzo è meraviglioso, pulito e gradevole, se poi viene unito all'ironia diventa al fulmicotone ed irresistibile!
Che poi il disprezzo, come tutte che parole che divengono definizioni dal lato degli infelici, non è altro che giusta stima di chi vale poco.
Pure i folli che credono nel materialismo storico e misurano anche la durata dei peti in funzione del conto in banca sanno bene che il valore attribuito alle cose, alle persone ed alle idee (merce rara!) è, né più né meno, quello che qualcuno (non qualcuno di intelligente: si badi bene!) è disposto a pagare per quelle.
Ora, se la vita è il bene supremo, allora ne consegue che ciò per il quale essa viene sacrificata ha importanza massima, il che potrabbe anche star bene se si parla di libertà, uguaglianza e fraternità, ma quando mi giungono alle orecchie racconti di persone che sono morte sorridendo durante pratiche erotiche estreme,rimengo deliziato e perplesso al tempo stesso, non riesco tuttavia a riconoscere lo stesso rango di dignità all'autoderminazione dei popoli ed al fisting anale con guanti chiodati.

Ecco perchè è solo il sacrificio delle persone intelligenti che m'interessa e mi dà il metro.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I teschi della bandiera del conte?
> Ma che bel post...
> Verde mio...
> Quoto
> ...


Sentitamente ringrazio....


----------



## Eretteo (19 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, santi numi!
> Possano venire le emorroidi a tutti le tartarughe albine delle Galapagos se io ho mai osato criticare qualche fanciulla intelligente!
> Ma qui non è più questione di fanciulle o maschietti, anche se, per inciso, ho sempre trovato molta più stupidità inconsapevole nelle une piuttosto che negli altri, ma di volgarità.
> La volgarità è imperdonabile anche più del tanto vituperato disprezzo...
> ...


C'avrei giocato il culo ridotto a cuoio lìso di certe suffragette tinte di minio,che avresti buttato come sempre tutto in politica.
Cioe',tu vorresti farmi credere che una,solo perche' non sa fare un cazzo a parte annusarsi legioni di cazzi mosci,ricchi di colture e di profumi inusuali....non capisce un'acca di termodinamica a parte quando i fumi degli stupefacenti le salgono su per la trachea (va be',negli anfratti lasciati liberi dalle mèntule....).....solo perche' scrive unicamente perche' le hanno dato due dita ed una tastiera......solo perche' s'indigna quando legge un post in cui c'e' qualche parola che le surriscalda cio' che dovrebbe avere al posto del cervello.....solo perche' e' intelligente come lo sfagno sotto radice quarta,ed avvenente come le graziose propaggini che han fatto la fortuna del mitico Petracca,tu vorresti dirmi che le poverette che votano mancina sono solo delle povere idiote,ricche di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili,encefalicamente spongiate senza nemmeno mangiare carne di vacca ammalata,e buone forse per tenerle sei mesi nel bidone del compost?
Sei  un antidemocratico allo stato distillato e concentrato.
Per questo tento di convertirti.
Pèntiti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> C'avrei giocato il culo ridotto a cuoio lìso di certe suffragette tinte di minio,che avresti buttato come sempre tutto in politica.
> Cioe',tu vorresti farmi credere che una,solo perche' non sa fare un cazzo a parte annusarsi legioni di cazzi mosci,ricchi di colture e di profumi inusuali....non capisce un'acca di termodinamica a parte quando i fumi degli stupefacenti le salgono su per la trachea (va be',negli anfratti lasciati liberi dalle mèntule....).....solo perche' scrive unicamente perche' le hanno dato due dita ed una tastiera......solo perche' s'indigna quando legge un post in cui c'e' qualche parola che le surriscalda cio' che dovrebbe avere al posto del cervello.....solo perche' e' intelligente come lo sfagno sotto radice quarta,ed avvenente come le graziose propaggini che han fatto la fortuna del mitico Petracca,tu vorresti dirmi che le poverette che votano mancina sono solo delle povere idiote,ricche di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili,encefalicamente spongiate senza nemmeno mangiare carne di vacca ammalata,e buone forse per tenerle sei mesi nel bidone del compost?
> Sei  un antidemocratico allo stato distillato e concentrato.
> Per questo tento di convertirti.
> Pèntiti.


Credo che tu abbia centrato il punto quando affermi che "Il desiderio delle contingenze si espica e si degrada nell'esplicazione solo allorquando non si basa su presupposti teorici abbastanza solidi da poter resistere alle illazioni dei malevoli e degli ignoranti".
Queste tue parole sono da incorniciare!
Da un punto di vista strettamente filosofico è altrettanto condivisibile il passo il cui affermi che "l'agnizione finale delle relative inconoscibilità connaturate al tipo di fruibilità esperienziale della natura corporea dei sensi dell'uomo è tanto più devastante nell'individuo che esprime la logica con finalità teleologiche che in quello che non si cruccia del fine ultimo della propria esistenza", ma oltre a non averlo mai detto, probabilmente tu non lo volevi neppure sottintendere.
L'uomo è un animale politico, dicono alcuni, altri addirittura, estendendo alle estreme conseguenze questa mostruosità capziosa, affermano che è un atto politico anche il non volersi occupare di politica, un po' come a voler intendere che siamo tutti filatelici anche quando decidiamo esplicitamente di non voler collezionare francobolli.
Certe buffe conigliette del forum, come fai notare giustamente, hanno ultimamente abbrutito e smerdato quest'ambiente già per molti versi orribile e putrido, con tanta di quella pochezza che, al confronto, le discussioni sul taglio di capelli di Lola Falana sul forum in lingua farsi degli idraulici appassionati di spirometria sembrano un trattato di Aristotele.
Leggendo la loro povertà ci sentiamo però tutti più ricchi.
Speriamo non si stanchino mai di allietarci!


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In sostanza in quella poesia Pasolini afferma che a Valle Giulia quel giorno si scontrarono dei figli di papà (dove vai oggi ? Mamma esco a fare un pò di rivoluzione, ma stai tranquilla che torno per l'ora di cena) e dei figli di contadini e operai (i poliziotti), molti dei quali magari provenivano dal sud dell'Italia e sullo stipendio dei quali ci campavano le famiglie d'origine. Capisci che era una guerra fra poveri. Le cose purtroppo, in queste situazioni, non sono mai tutte bianche o tutte nere, le sfumature di grigio sono tante, non solo 50.



allora, non sono affatto d'accordo, anche se mi riferisco alla mia esperienza di anni dopo e in un'altra città
poichè mi pare che gli studenti di Valle Giulia fossero quelli di architettura
ebbene, da noi gli studenti di architettura passavano per noti fancazzisti, in quanto per noi era pura fantascienza fare esami di gruppo preparandoli pure a casa, quindi non erano di certo visti come futuri esponenti della classe dirigente, mandati dai padri per perpetrare le varie professioni, che non erano certo quelle dell'architetto

piuttosto, vi era una certa differenza tra noi studenti di università pubbliche e quelli delle private (anche se per dirla tutta non era raro che chi venisse bocciato alla statale passasse alla cattolica, più "facile"), che effettivamente erano molto care e ci andavano i cosiddetti figli di papà

quindi per riassumere, dire che gli studenti di architettura avessero ereditato dai padri lo sguardo sprezzante dei padroni nei confronti dei poliziotti, appartenenti a una classe sociale più bassa, mi sembra una cazzata galattica

invece concordo sull'esortazione di prendersela con i magistrati (anche se temo che il poeta non intendesse esattamente questo), che dovrebbero essere al servizio dei cittadini come tutti gli statali, lavorare anche di pomeriggio visto che sono indietro col lavoro, e rispondere per danni, come ci chiede anche la UE,  per una volta che fa una richiesta tutt'altro che assurda!


----------



## Eretteo (19 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia centrato il punto quando  affermi che "Il desiderio delle contingenze si espica e si degrada  nell'esplicazione solo allorquando non si basa su presupposti teorici  abbastanza solidi da poter resistere alle illazioni dei malevoli e degli  ignoranti".
> Queste tue parole sono da incorniciare!
> Da un punto di vista strettamente filosofico è altrettanto condivisibile  il passo il cui affermi che "l'agnizione finale delle relative  inconoscibilità connaturate al tipo di fruibilità esperienziale della  natura corporea dei sensi dell'uomo è tanto più devastante  nell'individuo che esprime la logica con finalità teleologiche che in  quello che non si cruccia del fine ultimo della propria esistenza", ma  oltre a non averlo mai detto, probabilmente tu non lo volevi neppure  sottintendere.
> L'uomo è un animale politico, dicono alcuni, altri addirittura,  estendendo alle estreme conseguenze questa mostruosità capziosa,  affermano che è un atto politico anche il non volersi occupare di  politica, un po' come a voler intendere che siamo tutti filatelici anche  quando decidiamo esplicitamente di non voler collezionare francobolli.
> ...


E' veramente  cosa buona e giusta cercare una tenue fiaccola che rischiari la notte  senza luna delle mentecatte mancinate,immaginificamente lanciate in un  loro empireo che e' di per se' una contradictio terribilis,vuoi perche'  si sperticano da una vita a negarne l'esistenza,quasi che poi avessero  argomenti per sostenere certe tesi,masse neuronali per  sostenerli,cavita' craniche a sostenere inesistenti masse neuronali,e  giu' giu' fino ad arrivare ad organi inimmaginabili non usati in  modalita' impronunciabili.
Quindi bisognerebbe farti un monumento in  ottone ammiragliato,quando scrivi che certa feccia e' utile et  preziosa,utile come il profumo dello sterco dei varani di komodo,e  preziosa come i batteri che ne usano le fauci come albergo,usate su un  malato di peste bubbonica per guarirlo dal raffreddore.
Ma e' cosa  mirabile leggere di questa tua catpatio benevolentiae verso le teste  misere e le crànie guaste,che' non perche' son 47 piani sotto il qi  dell'ameba stolta fecale,non ci sara' in loro qualcosa di pregevole.
Ed il lavoro piu' bello del mondo e' il lenone.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' veramente  cosa buona e giusta cercare una tenue fiaccola che rischiari la notte  senza luna delle mentecatte mancinate,immaginificamente lanciate in un  loro empireo che e' di per se' una contradictio terribilis,vuoi perche'  si sperticano da una vita a negarne l'esistenza,quasi che poi avessero  argomenti per sostenere certe tesi,masse neuronali per  sostenerli,cavita' craniche a sostenere inesistenti masse neuronali,e  giu' giu' fino ad arrivare ad organi inimmaginabili non usati in  modalita' impronunciabili.
> Quindi bisognerebbe farti un monumento in  ottone ammiragliato,quando scrivi che certa feccia e' utile et  preziosa,utile come il profumo dello sterco dei varani di komodo,e  preziosa come i batteri che ne usano le fauci come albergo,usate su un  malato di peste bubbonica per guarirlo dal raffreddore.
> Ma e' cosa  mirabile leggere di questa tua catpatio benevolentiae verso le teste  misere e le crànie guaste,che' non perche' son 47 piani sotto il qi  dell'ameba stolta fecale,non ci sara' in loro qualcosa di pregevole.
> Ed il lavoro piu' bello del mondo e' il lenone.


Se un lemure avesse gli occhiali, probabilmente sarebbe oggetto di tante  copretine di diari e di serigrafie per copricellulari di bimbiminkia.
Se esistesse un modo seplice per fare la guerra, probabilmente non varrebbe neppure la pena di mettersi a lì a farla.
Se a Roswell fosse davvero precipitato un UFO, probabilmente non lo avremmo mai neppure sentito nominare quel posto.

E invece ci si ritrova in un posto che non esiste a vedere dei bimbiminkia che cercano di fare una guerra semplice.

Cioè, a me piacciono, perchè mentre tengono impegnate modete risorse umane di contenimento, non riuscendo comunque a bloccare un'opera che, per quanto utile, non è fondamentale, lasciano spazio alla realizzazione di sottrazioni sistenatiche di futuro ben più ampie alle generazioni che verranno.

Sono del tutto innocui, anche un brufolo sul perineo sarebbe più preoccupante.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se un lemure avesse gli occhiali, probabilmente sarebbe oggetto di tante  copretine di diari e di serigrafie per copricellulari di bimbiminkia.
> Se esistesse un modo seplice per fare la guerra, probabilmente non varrebbe neppure la pena di mettersi a lì a farla.
> Se a Roswell fosse davvero precipitato un UFO, probabilmente non lo avremmo mai neppure sentito nominare quel posto.
> 
> ...


Quindi tu affermi che bisognerebbe fare la guerra ai lemuri,riempire di schiaffoni i bimbiminkia che si sono fatti tante di quelle cosacce fino ad avere bisogno degli occhiali,e caricarli su un ufo diretto verso il sole mentre in val di susa si scava 'sto benedetto tunnel che mettera' in comunicazione l'atlantico col mar nero.
Concordo con te che sarebbe  molto piu' civile continuare ad adoperare dei camion,cosi' da prorogare nel tempo na stirpe del vecchio cocainomane.
Ed il bello dei brufoli e' schiacciarli irrorando di giallo lo specchio.
Magari ustorio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quindi tu affermi che bisognerebbe fare la guerra ai lemuri,riempire di schiaffoni i bimbiminkia che si sono fatti tante di quelle cosacce fino ad avere bisogno degli occhiali,e caricarli su un ufo diretto verso il sole mentre in val di susa si scava 'sto benedetto tunnel che mettera' in comunicazione l'atlantico col mar nero.
> Concordo con te che sarebbe  molto piu' civile continuare ad adoperare dei camion,cosi' da prorogare nel tempo na stirpe del vecchio cocainomane.
> Ed il bello dei brufoli e' schiacciarli irrorando di giallo lo specchio.
> Magari ustorio.


Le proprietà che rendono il vetro così utile, ad esempio la sua fragilità a freddo e la sua pastosità a caldo, sono dovute alla suia natura amorfa, alla non regolarità della sua struttura molecolare ed al fatto che non ha mai partecipato ai sit-in contro la realizzazione di alcuna infrestruttura di interesse nazionale.
Lo stesso dicasi di ghiandole affascinanti come il pancreas, di colori così rilassanti come il verde e di valute monetarie così spravvalutate come il Kip del Laos.
Ma non è tutto!
Per fecondare una ragazza serve un maschio!
Cioè, l'impollinazione è diritto anche delle lavandaie e loro si coalizzarono e scioperarono un po' ovunque, con grande surplus lavorativo e di intensità emozionale per le lavatrici elettriche di tutto il mondo, per rivendicare una giusta considerazione per i propri stami.
Il luddismo che ne conseguì fu completamente dimenticato appena si tornò all'età della pietra, per la quinta volta.
Non fu affatto facile scegliere quante cerbiatte sacrificare al culto dell'Iphone, né a chi telefonare per raccontarlo, ma la lenta trasformazione del sole in una gigante bruna ci trasse d'impaccio.
Molte ragazze suggerirono di usare acqua ossigenata per tingere i capelli di quella stella, ma le parrucchiere erano ancora in sciopero solidale con le lavandaie.
Brutte bolsceviche...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> e no
> vi avverto non ci riuscirete
> ad affossare con il vostro pragmatismo
> questa mia insensata vena di ottimismo
> ...


un bacio a Flavietta. Ti pensavo ieri.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Ma......*



free ha detto:


> :smile:


Non vorrei spezzare questa vena poetica ma guardando la foto,noto che l'operatore del reparto mobile,chiude gli occhi per istinto nell'atto di divincolarsi dalla presa della mano sinistra della ragazza...!Mi astengo da esprimere ulteriori opinioni sulla questione in Val Di Susa!


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

bimbiminkia una sega, ci sono teste calde e cretinetti ma anche giovani ( e non solo) preparati e validi che protestano per questa causa.
che palle questa spocchia fra la capra e il vecchio sulla sedia a rotelle.
verde mio (un pietrone di marmo in testa)


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei spezzare questa vena poetica ma guardando la foto,noto che l'operatore del reparto mobile,chiude gli occhi per istinto nell'atto di divincolarsi dalla presa della mano sinistra della ragazza...!Mi astengo da esprimere ulteriori opinioni sulla questione in Val Di Susa!


Ecco ogni volta che vedo loro,i Baschi Verdi della GdF,i Carabinieri nella loro divisa nera,penso che hanno un gran coraggio.
Prendersi insulti,e botte,e guai se tocchi uno di quei bastardi,terroristi.Li manderei a protestare in Siria...la'sanno come fare,a calmarli..


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ecco ogni volta che vedo loro,i Baschi Verdi della GdF,i Carabinieri nella loro divisa nera,penso che hanno un gran coraggio.
> Prendersi insulti,e botte,e guai se tocchi uno di quei bastardi,terroristi.Li manderei a protestare in Siria...la'sanno come fare,a calmarli..


No,io non ne farei una questine di coraggio,ma di professionalità.Una professionalità,che non c'è sempre,ma quando c'è non è mai tutelata in qualsiasi sede.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ecco ogni volta che vedo loro,i Baschi Verdi della GdF,i Carabinieri nella loro divisa nera,penso che hanno un gran coraggio.
> Prendersi insulti,e botte,e guai se tocchi uno di quei bastardi,terroristi.Li manderei a protestare in Siria...la'sanno come fare,a calmarli..


concordo con il coraggio di molti  carabinieri e  poliziotti (è la prima cosa che ho detto)
però, come dobbiamo ricordare qualche violento da parte loro, non permettiamoci di mettere tutti i ragazzi nel calderone dei terroristi .


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

anche su questo concordo. 





oscuro ha detto:


> No,io non ne farei una questine di coraggio,ma di professionalità.Una professionalità,che non c'è sempre,ma quando c'è *non è mai tutelata in qualsiasi sede*.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> bimbiminkia una sega, ci sono teste calde e cretinetti ma anche giovani ( e non solo) preparati e validi che protestano per questa causa.
> che palle questa spocchia fra la capra e il vecchio sulla sedia a rotelle.
> verde mio (un pietrone di marmo in testa)


Sei vecchia.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sei vecchia.


come negarlo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come negarlo?


Per esempio chiedendo "come negarlo?"


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> anche su questo concordo.


Minerva la protesta deve essere una protesta civile.La protesta in val di susa,tutto è tranne che una protesta civile.E non mi sembra neanche giusto che un paese debba essere ostaggio di una sparuta minoranza,anche se adesso mi beccherò del lurido fascista.....!


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per esempio chiedendo "come negarlo?"


sì.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le proprietà che rendono il vetro così utile, ad esempio la sua fragilità a freddo e la sua pastosità a caldo, sono dovute alla suia natura amorfa, alla non regolarità della sua struttura molecolare ed al fatto che non ha mai partecipato ai sit-in contro la realizzazione di alcuna infrestruttura di interesse nazionale.
> Lo stesso dicasi di ghiandole affascinanti come il pancreas, di colori così rilassanti come il verde e di valute monetarie così spravvalutate come il Kip del Laos.
> Ma non è tutto!
> Per fecondare una ragazza serve un maschio!
> ...


Tu sei proprio una gran personaccia.......vuoi togliere tutto a certe vecchie bestie da pascolo,mentre ruminano dall'alto delle loro rughe interno coscia,che da si' tanto tempo non sentono fringuellare pennuto alcuno....cosa dovrebbero fare?
Mettersi a lavare i panni?
Rammendare la calzetta?
Astenersi dall'andare dalla parrucchiera per rinerniciare una vecchia Trabant che non guarda piu' nessuno,sperando che sul ribaltabile salga una tigre mentre nemmeno il gatto si degna di pisciarci su nel periodo degli amori?
Poi riduci sempre tutto ad una questione anagrafica per rimembrar loro che potrebbero esserti nonne,ad una signora non si chiede l'eta',ne' si guardano le dentiere alle cavalle donate,e' tutto brodo!!!
Ma il naufragar t'e' dolce in questo mare salmastro,dove le maree non seguono i cicli ma i cicli provocano le maree.
Che immagine disgustosa.
Quasi come come di un poliziotto che non puo' temprare l'acciaio del manganello su certi teschi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.


Self fulfilling profecy.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio una gran personaccia.......vuoi togliere tutto a certe vecchie bestie da pascolo,mentre ruminano dall'alto delle loro rughe interno coscia,che da si' tanto tempo non sentono fringuellare pennuto alcuno....cosa dovrebbero fare?
> Mettersi a lavare i panni?
> Rammendare la calzetta?
> Astenersi dall'andare dalla parrucchiera per rinerniciare una vecchia Trabant che non guarda piu' nessuno,sperando che sul ribaltabile salga una tigre mentre nemmeno il gatto si degna di pisciarci su nel periodo degli amori?
> ...


ottime e sofisticate argomentazioni.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> bimbiminkia una sega, ci sono teste calde e cretinetti ma anche giovani ( e non solo) preparati e validi che protestano per questa causa.
> Certo,sarebbero validissimi se messi a lavorare.
> Magari in qualche stato governato dalla loro parte politica.
> che palle questa spocchia fra la capra e il vecchio sulla sedia a rotelle.
> ...


Magari....


----------



## Eretteo (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottime e sofisticate argomentazioni.


Vedi che ne godi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio una gran personaccia.......vuoi togliere tutto a certe vecchie bestie da pascolo,mentre ruminano dall'alto delle loro rughe interno coscia,che da si' tanto tempo non sentono fringuellare pennuto alcuno....cosa dovrebbero fare?
> Mettersi a lavare i panni?
> Rammendare la calzetta?
> Astenersi dall'andare dalla parrucchiera per rinerniciare una vecchia Trabant che non guarda piu' nessuno,sperando che sul ribaltabile salga una tigre mentre nemmeno il gatto si degna di pisciarci su nel periodo degli amori?
> ...


Certo che, leggendoti, mi pare di vedere certi episodi di Sailor Moon, cioè, ci capiti per sbaglio facendo zapping colle falangi affette da delirium tremens e poi ci resti affascinato dall'affabulazione di certi plot tanto arrapanti quanto un'intervista ad Oliviero Toscani che parla di aracrofobia od una a Gualtiero Marchesi che parla dell'importanza di Henry Kissinger per la diffusione dell'esperanto come lingua franca tra i collaudatori di auto da corsa.

I giovani intelligenti e preparati hanno la caratteristica distintiva di non mischiarsi con gli altri.
Facili da riconoscersi, no?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Novembre 2013)

Premettendo che personalmente non ho una grande considerazione (eufemismo...) di carabinieri, poliziotti, finanzieri, militari, guardie giurate e pistoleri affini, mi chiedo che differenza ci sia tra:
- molestare le proprie dipendenti/subalterne contando sul fatto che "non possono permettersi" di ribellarsi perchè hanno bisogno di uno stipendio
- andare in un ristorante e trattare di merda il cameriere, "perchè io pago"
- approfittare di una questione seria come la TAV in Valsusa per farsi pubblicità di warholiana memoria (vedi intervista di questa troietta di serie B a Repubblica e altre che ne seguiranno) a spese di una persona che sta svolgendo il proprio lavoro (forse disprezzabile, ma pur sempre occupazione, in tempo di crisi nera), irridendolo con gesti intimi come un bacio e soprattutto sapendo che lui non potrà reagire perchè perderebbe il lavoro, come un Mario Placanica qualsiasi.

Le stesse che fanno le radical chic in questo thread e si compiacciono di romanticismo, occhi chiusi, fiori nei cannoni, ecc., sono pregate di essere coerenti con se stesse anche quando (al modico prezzo di €. 1.000,00 al mese + contributi) troveranno un bavoso, vecchio, alitoso e sudicio datore di lavoro che pretenderà una fellatio con ingoio prima di romper loro bellamente il culo su una fredda scrivania metallica.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che, leggendoti, mi pare di vedere certi episodi di Sailor Moon, cioè, ci capiti per sbaglio facendo zapping colle falangi affette da delirium tremens e poi ci resti affascinato dall'affabulazione di certi plot tanto arrapanti quanto un'intervista ad Oliviero Toscani che parla di aracrofobia od una a Gualtiero Marchesi che parla dell'importanza di Henry Kissinger per la diffusione dell'esperanto come lingua franca tra i collaudatori di auto da corsa.
> 
> I giovani intelligenti e preparati hanno la caratteristica distintiva di non mischiarsi con gli altri.
> Facili da riconoscersi, no?


Ho sempre preferito le strisce mitico storiche tipo Pollon,cosi' originale e caritatevole.
I registi politicamente impegnati non li ho mai idolatrati piu' di tanto,perche' o fai un buon spaghetti western,o vai a sparare defecate al primo congresso dei sinistri,tutt'e due le cose no.
E' come definirsi onesto ed esserlo effettivamente.
Certe giunte regionali insegnano......


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Premettendo che personalmente non ho una grande considerazione (eufemismo...) di carabinieri, poliziotti, finanzieri, militari, guardie giurate e pistoleri affini, mi chiedo che differenza ci sia tra:
> - molestare le proprie dipendenti/subalterne contando sul fatto che "non possono permettersi" di ribellarsi perchè hanno bisogno di uno stipendio
> - andare in un ristorante e trattare di merda il cameriere, "perchè io pago"
> - approfittare di una questione seria come la TAV in Valsusa per farsi pubblicità (vedi intervista di questa troietta di serie B a Repubblica e altre che ne seguiranno) a spese di una persona che sta svolgendo il proprio lavoro (forse disprezzabile, ma pur sempre occupazione, in tempo di crisi nera), irridendolo con gesti intimi come un bacio e soprattutto sapendo che lui non potrà reagire perchè perderebbe il lavoro, come un Mario Placanica qualsiasi.
> ...


tipo?
perché nel caso ti inviterei a leggere bene tutto il thread visto che nella prima parte ho ben spiegato che il disprezzo ad un uomo che sta lavorando è proprio fuori luogo.
 tranne che la mia opinione è multisfaccettata in quanto anche dall'altra parte c'è anche  gente che crede in quello che fa e manifesta pacificamente .
riassumendo sto dalla parte di chi è in buona fede di qui o di là che sia


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ho sempre preferito le strisce mitico storiche tipo Pollon,cosi' originale e caritatevole.
> I registi politicamente impegnati non li ho mai idolatrati piu' di tanto,perche' o fai un buon spaghetti western,o vai a sparare defecate al primo congresso dei sinistri,tutt'e due le cose no.
> E' come definirsi onesto ed esserlo effettivamente.
> Certe giunte regionali insegnano......


A me piaceva Godsigma, ma non credo sia questo il punto.
Infatti il punto è che i primi robottoni veramente trasformabili sono stati Jet Robot (Jetta Robot o Astro Robot) e quelli sì che erano belli e intelligenti!
Ma lo erano perchè agivano e combattevano per una giusta causa, se parlamo di impegno, invece, ho sempre molto apprezzato anche il dottor Inferno, il dottor Zero e il dottor Mabuse, ma loro combattevano per un motivo non del tutto condivisibile: qui sta la differenza!

Lo stesso dicasi dei brachipodi di cui qui si disserta: meglio un fangoppone che bradipeggia per il bene che un convinto attivista del male.

Sì, il male è assoluto.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Premettendo che personalmente non ho una grande considerazione (eufemismo...) di carabinieri, poliziotti, finanzieri, militari, guardie giurate e pistoleri affini, mi chiedo che differenza ci sia tra:
> - molestare le proprie dipendenti/subalterne contando sul fatto che "non possono permettersi" di ribellarsi perchè hanno bisogno di uno stipendio
> - andare in un ristorante e trattare di merda il cameriere, "perchè io pago"
> - approfittare di una questione seria come la TAV in Valsusa per farsi pubblicità di warholiana memoria (vedi intervista di questa troietta di serie B a Repubblica e altre che ne seguiranno) a spese di una persona che sta svolgendo il proprio lavoro (forse disprezzabile, ma pur sempre occupazione, in tempo di crisi nera), irridendolo con gesti intimi come un bacio e soprattutto sapendo che lui non potrà reagire perchè perderebbe il lavoro, come un Mario Placanica qualsiasi.
> ...


Questa e'bella,sono le uniche istituzioni valide del Paese.Vai tu x 1500 eurini al mese,a rischiare la vita sulla Marea di 20 anni fa'con 300000km...e ocio,se spari al rapinatore finisci tu in cella.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Questa e'bella,sono le uniche istituzioni valide del Paese.Vai tu x 1500 eurini al mese,a rischiare la vita sulla Marea di 20 anni fa'con 300000km...e ocio,se spari al rapinatore finisci tu in cella.


Dai lothar la verità è nel mezzo.Ci sono anche troppe mele marce nelle forze dell'ordine,sinceramente non capisco chi odia le divise in generale.Dietro una divisa c'è sempre una persona con i suoi pregi ed i suoi limiti...!


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Dai lothar la verità è nel mezzo.*Ci sono anche troppe mele marce nelle forze dell'ordine,sinceramente non capisco chi odia le divise in generale.Dietro una divisa c'è sempre una persona con i suoi pregi ed i suoi limiti...!


ottimo


----------



## Flavia (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un bacio a Flavietta. Ti pensavo ieri.


ciao carissima
:abbraccio:



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Premettendo che personalmente non ho una grande considerazione (eufemismo...) di carabinieri, poliziotti, finanzieri, militari, guardie giurate e pistoleri affini, mi chiedo che differenza ci sia tra:
> - molestare le proprie dipendenti/subalterne contando sul fatto che "non possono permettersi" di ribellarsi perchè hanno bisogno di uno stipendio
> - andare in un ristorante e trattare di merda il cameriere, "perchè io pago"
> - approfittare di una questione seria come la TAV in Valsusa per farsi pubblicità di warholiana memoria (vedi intervista di questa troietta di serie B a Repubblica e altre che ne seguiranno) a spese di una persona che sta svolgendo il proprio lavoro (forse disprezzabile, ma pur sempre occupazione, in tempo di crisi nera), irridendolo con gesti intimi come un bacio e soprattutto sapendo che lui non potrà reagire perchè perderebbe il lavoro, come un Mario Placanica qualsiasi.
> ...


non capisco il motivo
per il quale per difendere 
le proprie opinioni bisogna 
insultare e gettare fango sulle persone
tante cose tollero e sopporto
ma non la volgarità gratuita
nonostante i rossi ricevuti 
non cancellerei una parola
di ciò che ho scritto
mi sembrava evidente il tono
scherzoso dei miei interventi
se non sapete cogliere l'ironia
provate con i pomodori


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

più che altro da uno come rabarbaro che di argomentazioni ne ha da vendere, non mi aspetterei l'accusa di essere vecchia non si sa bene riferito a che cosa rispetto all'argomento.
ho cinquantanni ,li ho vissuti splendidamente e non rinnego nemmeno un minuto di essi.
ma perché l'accusa mi arriva quando difendo i ragazzi, non è paradossale?


----------



## mic (19 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, una loro collega di protesta è stata pestata a sangue dai celerini.
> 
> Disprezzo per quell'accaduto.
> 
> ...


NO, sono cose totalmente diverse....in assoluto.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Premettendo che personalmente non ho una grande considerazione (eufemismo...) di carabinieri, poliziotti, finanzieri, militari, guardie giurate e pistoleri affini, mi chiedo che differenza ci sia tra:
> - molestare le proprie dipendenti/subalterne contando sul fatto che "non possono permettersi" di ribellarsi perchè hanno bisogno di uno stipendio
> - andare in un ristorante e trattare di merda il cameriere, "perchè io pago"
> - approfittare di una questione seria come la TAV in Valsusa per farsi pubblicità di warholiana memoria (vedi intervista di questa troietta di serie B a Repubblica e altre che ne seguiranno) a spese di una persona che sta svolgendo il proprio lavoro (forse disprezzabile, ma pur sempre occupazione, in tempo di crisi nera), irridendolo con gesti intimi come un bacio e soprattutto sapendo che lui non potrà reagire perchè perderebbe il lavoro, come un Mario Placanica qualsiasi.
> ...





ma è così strano ritenere bella una foto di cronaca??

ammetto che il titolo del 3d era una cagata, ma da lì a tirare fuori presunti compiacimenti di romanticismo, a fronte di pompini e culi rotti da uomini schifidi, con stipendi di vario ammontare, mi sembra alquanto esagerato!

o forse non ho capito io, nel caso gradirei una spiegazione, che cortesemente tenga conto che a ME la fotografia in generale piace molto, come si poteva facilmente intuire dalle 4 cose che ho scritto, tipo richieste di opinioni alla Minerva che è del mestiere, mie impressioni sui colori etc., altra interessante foto da commentare...

:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è così strano ritenere bella una foto di cronaca??
> 
> ammetto che il titolo del 3d era una cagata, ma da lì a tirare fuori presunti compiacimenti di romanticismo, a fronte di pompini e culi rotti da uomini schifidi, con stipendi di vario ammontare, mi sembra alquanto esagerato!
> 
> ...



 a me e' piaciuto anche il titolo oltre che la foto.....e forse sbagliando io ci ho visto tutt altro.....


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a me e' piaciuto anche il titolo oltre che la foto.....e forse sbagliando io ci ho visto tutt altro.....



ho paura a chiedere cosa:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è così strano ritenere bella una foto di cronaca??
> 
> ammetto che il titolo del 3d era una cagata, ma da lì a tirare fuori presunti compiacimenti di romanticismo, a fronte di pompini e culi rotti da uomini schifidi, con stipendi di vario ammontare, mi sembra alquanto esagerato!
> 
> ...


Su quello, niente da dire, gran bella foto, anche se non sono un esperto. Effettivamente tutto il discorso successivo è nato dall'intervista rilasciata da quella sgallettata.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho paura a chiedere cosa:rotfl:


mi ha ricordato un po banksy e un po un altra foto di cronoca con la ragazza al centro della strada (credo fosse durante i riots) a braccia aperte e la testa indietro davanti ad un polizziotto col manganello...
o anche una che ho io con un raagazza che si mette davanti al polizzioto e gli mette un libro davanti il viso....
nulla di che ....
ripeto, a me e' piaciuta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è così strano ritenere bella una foto di cronaca??
> 
> ammetto che il titolo del 3d era una cagata, ma da lì a tirare fuori presunti compiacimenti di romanticismo, a fronte di pompini e culi rotti da uomini schifidi, con stipendi di vario ammontare, mi sembra alquanto esagerato!
> 
> ...


Sulla bellezza della foto non ho le conoscenze per esprimermi quindi mi fido di te
Quello che mi ha trasmesso da subito è stato "Bella presa per il culo"


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

Parlando di baci in fotografia, questo è un bacio che ha fatto la storia


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è così strano ritenere bella una foto di cronaca??
> 
> ammetto che il titolo del 3d era una cagata, ma da lì a tirare fuori presunti compiacimenti di romanticismo, a fronte di pompini e culi rotti da uomini schifidi, con stipendi di vario ammontare, mi sembra alquanto esagerato!
> 
> ...


la foto è niente di ché ma se ti piace è bella.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

o meglio.
quello che accomuna anche quella sopra di tubarao è un valore chiamiamolo storico rappresentativo di un momento.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> o meglio.
> quello che accomuna anche quella sopra di tubarao è un valore chiamiamolo storico rappresentativo di un momento.


Infatti, per le foto storiche, e parlo sempre da profano, penso non sia tanto importante la tecnica.....ma saper cogliere l'attimo, tipo quella del soldato morente durante la Guerra Civile in Spagna.

Insomma, il culo di ritrovarsi con una macchina fotografica, al momento giusto nel posto giusto. 

Parlo di culo, ma ovviamente sono ben consapevole del fatto che non è così; molti reporter le fote..."se le vanno a cercare"....credo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro da uno come rabarbaro che di argomentazioni ne ha da vendere, non mi aspetterei l'accusa di essere vecchia non si sa bene riferito a che cosa rispetto all'argomento.
> ho cinquantanni ,li ho vissuti splendidamente e non rinnego nemmeno un minuto di essi.
> ma perché l'accusa mi arriva quando difendo i ragazzi, non è paradossale?


Stai attenta a ciò che domandi, perchè potresti riceverlo...

Minni, tu sei vecchia.
E lo sei perchè vedi i giovani come altro rispetto a te e perchè ultimamente mi stai lasciando un po' da parte l'ironia.
Sai, è da tanto che in questo forum sono tutto meno che caustico e tagliare i vestiti addosso alla gente è qualcosa che ti procura solo tanti ex-amici, quindi non mi davvero il caso di mettermi all'opera proprio adesso, quindi cercherò di essere quanto più possibile lieve.
Ok, tu hai mezzo secolo mentre io mi fermo a circa un terzo, tu hai una figlia che quasi quasi comincia a superare l'età massima di quelle che guardo interessatamente, non so tu, ma a me col cane a fianco potevano scambiarmi per un punkabbestia fino a non molto tempo fa, da rappresentante di classe alle medie, d'istituto al liceo, a segretario poi, certe pischellate le ho fatte tutte, scioperi e riunioni fiume le ho anch'io sul cursus honorum e pure qualche manifestazioncina l'ho vista passare.
Ciò premesso, se affermo che ci sono dei bimbiminkia è perchè ci sono dei bimbiminkia.
Sono tanti, troppi e dilagano sempre più.
Sì, c'è anche qualcuno di serio, preparato e intelligente, ma non emerge, non si vede e non conta nulla.
Ergo se ne va...
Quelli che restano sono la feccia e gli illusi.
Stimo poco gli uni e gli altri.


E' lo stesso tuo difendere una categoria che ti separa da quella.
Da quella di adesso almeno.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti, per le foto storiche, e parlo sempre da profano, penso non sia tanto importante la tecnica.....ma saper cogliere l'attimo, tipo quella del soldato morente durante la Guerra Civile in Spagna.
> 
> Insomma, il culo di ritrovarsi con una macchina fotografica, al momento giusto nel posto giusto.
> 
> Parlo di culo, ma ovviamente sono ben consapevole del fatto che non è così; molti reporter le fote..."se le vanno a cercare"....credo.


esattamente: saper rappresentare un momento storico o una  situazione con uno scatto trovandosi al momento e al posto giusto.la più terribile si sa è questa (l'autore si suicidò poco dopo)


----------



## Fantastica (19 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti, per le foto storiche, e parlo sempre da profano, penso non sia tanto importante la tecnica.....ma saper cogliere l'attimo, tipo quella del soldato morente durante la Guerra Civile in Spagna.


Quella foto è il risultato di una messa in posa posteriore all'evento a cui assistette Robert Capa. Così tutte le celebri foto di baci a Parigi di Robert Doisneau.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quella foto è il risultato di una messa in posa* posteriore* all'evento a cui assistette Robert Capa. Così tutte le celebri foto di baci a Parigi di Robert Doisneau.


io sapevo anteriore.
stai a guardare il capello...dava però bene l'idea dell'euforia della fine della seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## Fantastica (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sapevo anteriore.
> stai a guardare il capello...dava però bene l'idea dell'euforia della fine della seconda guerra mondiale


Su quel capello si sono imbesuite schere di amanti del _réportage_ e si sono prodigate penne di scrivani al servizio dell'arte della foto in presa diretta. Polemiche tra chi sostiene che non c'è foto di cronaca se non casuale e che la casualità è il valore intrinseco dell'essere stato lì proprio del fotoreporter di razza, contro coloro che (e io la penso così) sanno da sempre che la fotografia è farlocca per definizione e quindi, sì, hai ragione: _dare l'idea_. Questo il valore della fotografia come di qualsiasi altra arte. Peccato ce ne si scordi così spesso! Anche quando si dimentica, per esempio, che l'io che scrive, persino su un forum come questo!, non è l'io che vive... Ma tant'è.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Su quel capello si sono imbesuite schere di amanti del _réportage_ e si sono prodigate penne di scrivani al servizio dell'arte della foto in presa diretta. Polemiche tra chi sostiene che non c'è foto di cronaca se non casuale e che la casualità è il valore intrinseco dell'essere stato lì proprio del fotoreporter di razza, contro coloro che (e io la penso così) sanno da sempre che l*a fotografia è farlocca per definizione *e quindi, sì, hai ragione: _dare l'idea_. Questo il valore della fotografia come di qualsiasi altra arte. Peccato ce ne si scordi così spesso! Anche quando si dimentica, per esempio, che l'io che scrive, persino su un forum come questo!, non è l'io che vive... Ma tant'è.


a volte la fotografia è fin troppo vera ,
comunque è normale che ci sia differenza tra reportage e foto artistica .
uno dei falsi più clamorosi , ma non è del tutto accertato, è quello dello sbarco sulla luna .


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

Ma di qual foto state parlando ? Di quella del bacio che ho postato prima o di questa ? Quale delle due è farlocca ? 

http://www.crac-cremona.org/Immagini/2 La Guerra Civile Spagnola Robert Capa.jpg


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma di qual foto state parlando ? Di quella del bacio che ho postato prima o di questa ? Quale delle due è farlocca ?
> 
> http://www.crac-cremona.org/Immagini/2 La Guerra Civile Spagnola Robert Capa.jpg


quella del bacio.dopo tanti anni venne fuori che fu scattata prima (dico io, fantastica dice dopo)dell'agosto del 45 .


----------



## Fantastica (19 Novembre 2013)

http://www.lastampa.it/2011/05/09/c...a-polemica-degelWg0NAxAVJ1lHbwDVJ/pagina.html

Verso la fine del pezzo, trovate le risposte.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2011/05/09/c...a-polemica-degelWg0NAxAVJ1lHbwDVJ/pagina.html
> 
> Verso la fine del pezzo, trovate le risposte.


Ma dai, Non lo sapevo.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me piaceva Godsigma, ma non credo sia questo il punto.
> Infatti il punto è che i primi robottoni veramente trasformabili sono stati Jet Robot (Jetta Robot o Astro Robot) e quelli sì che erano belli e intelligenti!
> Ma lo erano perchè agivano e combattevano per una giusta causa, se parlamo di impegno, invece, ho sempre molto apprezzato anche il dottor Inferno, il dottor Zero e il dottor Mabuse, ma loro combattevano per un motivo non del tutto condivisibile: qui sta la differenza!
> 
> ...


Ufo Diapolon era tra i meglio,e poi in queglianni a fare le sigle c'erano fior fiore di professionisti,altro che'......un po' come oggi quando a roma raccattano quattro coatti e ci fanno dei film da concorso per becchi ignoranti.
Di sinistra,ovvio....e solo per questo non meritano di meglio.
Ma dal momento che mi esorti a tralasciare i colori e le afflizioni dei diversamente intelligenti,di malavoglia ti accontentero',con buona pace di vecchi scarsissimi ed indecifrabili mattoni che mi sono rifiutato di leggere.
E comunque anche li' c'era una giustizia,ed una che finiva a fare la baldracca.
Vuoi fare del bene?
Passa alla decimazione dei celenterati che spetazzano all'ombra colorata di basilico,mozzarella e pomodoro,e vedrai se non si vivrebbe in un novello eden.
Ma non decimazione intesa nel senso che intendeva Giulio Cesare con le coorti ree di vigliaccheria,bensi' giusto l'opposto.
Allora si,che cominceresti a respirare.
Ma tu sei un democratico,che orrore........


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ufo Diapolon era tra i meglio,e poi in queglianni a fare le sigle c'erano fior fiore di professionisti,altro che'......un po' come oggi quando a roma raccattano quattro coatti e ci fanno dei film da concorso per becchi ignoranti.
> Di sinistra,ovvio....e solo per questo non meritano di meglio.
> Ma dal momento che mi esorti a tralasciare i colori e le afflizioni dei diversamente intelligenti,di malavoglia ti accontentero',con buona pace di vecchi scarsissimi ed indecifrabili mattoni che mi sono rifiutato di leggere.
> E comunque anche li' c'era una giustizia,ed una che finiva a fare la baldracca.
> ...


Con lo stesso guardo fiero e tormentato di quel bugiardo di Annibale che varcava le Alpi durante la seconda guerra punica, vai lambendo sentieri sconosciuti agli onesti e ai briozoi solo per affastellare sul cortile della tua magione carcasse di capre irrancidide e già parzialmente saponificate all'unico scopo di usarle per imbottire il materasso frusto delle tue amanti?
Beh, non hai neppure tutti i torti!
In definitiva perchè per costruire nuraghi si necessita di pietre, di tante pietre, che non possono venir sprecate in inutili lapidazioni di donne che vanno già loro sponte a gettarsi a testa in giù nel rusco.
In terzo luogo perchè le donne intelligenti sono attratte dagli uomini intelligenti, i quali a loro volta sono invece attratti dalle donne con un bel culo, gettando così il seme dell'infinita insoddisfazione delle donne intelligenti (terminata con la loro definitiva estinzione nel ventiduesimo secolo a.C.).
Come settimo corollario del nono comma si ha poi che le donne devono avere seni enormi o non averli affatto, tutte le vie di mezzo sono inutili e superflue, dalla seconda alla quinta sono solo appendici ridicole e disfunzionali, meritevoli perciò di essere usati come cartoni per conservale le uova in frigo o come base d'appoggio per i banchetti dei lustrascarpe affetti da scorbuto.
In primo luogo, infine, perchè esse, le donne, hanno il monopolio del parto e dello stato e qualifica di puerpera, suscitando tra l'altro l'invidia delle zie e dei confusi e lo sprecano bullandosi con le amichette di postribolo di tutte le sodomie che hanno in corpo e che fanno uscire solo per portarle a passeggio dopo cena e questo è estremamente snob.
Mentre stai festeggiando il tuo ennesimo istante sprecato a leggermi,
Ti saluto.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Con lo stesso guardo fiero e tormentato di quel bugiardo di Annibale che varcava le Alpi durante la seconda guerra punica, vai lambendo sentieri sconosciuti agli onesti e ai briozoi solo per affastellare sul cortile della tua magione carcasse di capre irrancidide e già parzialmente saponificate all'unico scopo di usarle per imbottire il materasso frusto delle tue amanti?
> Beh, non hai neppure tutti i torti!
> In definitiva perchè per costruire nuraghi si necessita di pietre, di tante pietre, che non possono venir sprecate in inutili lapidazioni di donne che vanno già loro sponte a gettarsi a testa in giù nel rusco.
> In terzo luogo perchè le donne intelligenti sono attratte dagli uomini intelligenti, i quali a loro volta sono invece attratti dalle donne con un bel culo, gettando così il seme dell'infinita insoddisfazione delle donne intelligenti (terminata con la loro definitiva estinzione nel ventiduesimo secolo a.C.).
> ...


Tu ce l'hai per partito preso con i tunisini,quando il povero barca era l'unico ufficiale degno di questo nome,nell'ultimo ventennio del terzo secolo avanti cristo,a parte scipione.......tutti gli altri erano dei nobilotti,figli di gran puttanazze elevate al rango senatoriale per censo e sposalizio con vecchi caproni irranciditi,panzoni pelati,abituati a farsi cospargere d'olio e successivamente a cospargersi dello strigile di qualche schiavone dagli argomenti convincenti.....ed il bello e' che anche oggi niente e' cambiato;se hai un diametro pari o superiore ai 7 centimetri in condizioni di esercizio,allora sei adatto a far parte della classe dirigente.
Le appendici delle donne sono tanto utili e costose quanto vuoti e pieni sono i teschi che le osservano in modo lascivo.
Vuoti di cellule nervose,pieni di materiale fertile per orchidee e pomodori.
Perche' il bello e' negli occhi di chi guarda,ma lo sterco e' nel cranio di chi sbeccaccia.
E in certi forum rischi di far la fine del povero Ugo,al cospetto del simulacro della genitrice del feroce Catellani.
Quanto alle sodomie onorevolmente esposte al pubblico,ed orgogliosamente vantate con le amiche de certe baldracche,siano esse benvenute e vieppiu' incoraggiate.
La concorrenza e' l'anima del commmercio,oltre alla pubblicita'.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu ce l'hai per partito preso con i tunisini,quando il povero barca era l'unico ufficiale degno di questo nome,nell'ultimo ventennio del terzo secolo avanti cristo,a parte scipione.......tutti gli altri erano dei nobilotti,figli di gran puttanazze elevate al rango senatoriale per censo e sposalizio con vecchi caproni irranciditi,panzoni pelati,abituati a farsi cospargere d'olio e successivamente a cospargersi dello strigile di qualche schiavone dagli argomenti convincenti.....ed il bello e' che anche oggi niente e' cambiato;se hai un diametro pari o superiore ai 7 centimetri in condizioni di esercizio,allora sei adatto a far parte della classe dirigente.
> Le appendici delle donne sono tanto utili e costose quanto vuoti e pieni sono i teschi che le osservano in modo lascivo.
> Vuoti di cellule nervose,pieni di materiale fertile per orchidee e pomodori.
> Perche' il bello e' negli occhi di chi guarda,ma lo sterco e' nel cranio di chi sbeccaccia.
> ...


Hai colto nel segno!
Questo è il concetto fondamentale: la lenga.
E' una sblumina di lespe, quasi quasi fosse travìta, come certe gaspe che sginazzano e cert'altre che slibantono.
Quando si va morondando qualcuno, esso non arpeggia con le stozzonesse più traste che la zeisione della caia si callida da prima con un certo snergo virdoso e poi, solo poi, con una beridente illamazione trebocondante le mire policronostiche della seconda gallina spurgata.
Lenga è il plonare e lo stronare nel medesimo sburro, ma è anche garinare e sfintare la stessa camànca!
Ecco perchè sono tutti cosi beri della lenga, sia quelli che dernano che quelli che si fanno dernare dai calpi e dagli artibi!
Ecco perchè la lenga ci splanga, perchè è bella!
Sono sicuro che anche ti gallisci allo stesso modo.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai colto nel segno!
> Questo è il concetto fondamentale: la lenga.
> E' una sblumina di lespe, quasi quasi fosse travìta, come certe gaspe che sginazzano e cert'altre che slibantono.
> Quando si va morondando qualcuno, esso non arpeggia con le stozzonesse più traste che la zeisione della caia si callida da prima con un certo snergo virdoso e poi, solo poi, con una beridente illamazione trebocondante le mire policronostiche della seconda gallina spurgata.
> ...


Ma allora dillo,che ti piace perdere difficile ottundendo gli ottusi e contusando gli ammaccàti.
Perche' lo sblindo del carcamozzo e' il perno del volano su cui s'impernia lo spinterogeno del motore migliore del mondo.
Che non e' la donna,come qualche buontempone in vena di battute sessiste di quarta mano vorrebbe farti intendere,fra un cappuccio in un bar infestato da perditempo incanutiti che sbaveggiano occhiellando alle natiche fasciate da finte vergognose di carne fresca alla vista,ma guasta alla tasta,ed usa ad usi promiscui e contromano rispetto al verso indicato da madre natura.
Ed il carcamannu non e'  uno strumento di tortura sardo,come queste sorbiflacche intendono sorridendo,mentre ti guardano dall'alto dei loro tacchi 12,buoni per scalare senza fatica certi anziani,mosci e penduli pennuti,ed assicurare alle proprie emorragiche e fistolose entrate una comoda poltrona per i decenni a venire.
Nel senso di futuro,incerto e quindi da assicurare contro i capricci degli dei,e degli òri delle loro colleghe coeve e piu' giovani.
Ma non per questo meno vacche.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma allora dillo,che ti piace perdere difficile ottundendo gli ottusi e contusando gli ammaccàti.
> Perche' lo sblindo del carcamozzo e' il perno del volano su cui s'impernia lo spinterogeno del motore migliore del mondo.
> Che non e' la donna,come qualche buontempone in vena di battute sessiste di quarta mano vorrebbe farti intendere,fra un cappuccio in un bar infestato da perditempo incanutiti che sbaveggiano occhiellando alle natiche fasciate da finte vergognose di carne fresca alla vista,ma guasta alla tasta,ed usa ad usi promiscui e contromano rispetto al verso indicato da madre natura.
> Ed il carcamannu non e'  uno strumento di tortura sardo,come queste sorbiflacche intendono sorridendo,mentre ti guardano dall'alto dei loro tacchi 12,buoni per scalare senza fatica certi anziani,mosci e penduli pennuti,ed assicurare alle proprie emorragiche e fistolose entrate una comoda poltrona per i decenni a venire.
> ...


Ah, l'amor che ratto gentile (grosso topo ma ben educato) s'apprende anche al tuo core, ti fa dire svenevolezze e dolcitudini nei confronti delle meravigliose fanciulle che incontri nel forum!

Esse sono così deliziose e pure nel loro presentarsi tanto schietto quanto gradito agli animi ben disposti alla gioia ed all'armonia perchè sono le figlie delle figlie delle fantesche che danzavano festanti attorno al palo ornato e fiorito nel giorno di calendimaggio tenedo in mano lunghi nastri colorati e morbidissimi!
Hanno il respiro leggero e tiepido delle mattine della Primavera che ti sveglia con un bacio di velluto tra le lenzuola delicate che accarezzano la loro pelle bianchissima.
I lunghi capelli che coprono i loro sorrisi fugaci quando girano veloci il bel viso verso te che le guardi danzare e ti trafiggono con gli occhi negli occhi e il tempo si ferma.

Loro, tue muse, tu, loro Parnaso!


----------



## Eretteo (20 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, l'amor che ratto gentile (grosso topo ma ben educato) s'apprende anche al tuo core, ti fa dire svenevolezze e dolcitudini nei confronti delle meravigliose fanciulle che incontri nel forum!
> 
> Esse sono così deliziose e pure nel loro presentarsi tanto schietto quanto gradito agli animi ben disposti alla gioia ed all'armonia perchè sono le figlie delle figlie delle fantesche che danzavano festanti attorno al palo ornato e fiorito nel giorno di calendimaggio tenedo in mano lunghi nastri colorati e morbidissimi!
> Hanno il respiro leggero e tiepido delle mattine della Primavera che ti sveglia con un bacio di velluto tra le lenzuola delicate che accarezzano la loro pelle bianchissima.
> ...


Tu mi diletti con dei topic in cui canti la belta' di certe tope,il cui candore nemmeno col topexan,ed il cui fiele nemmeno il topicida sarebbe in grado di impensierire.
Perche' se le topine una volta erano usate per uso topico,date in pasto ai bimbi che se la facevano addosso per farli smettere,per me siamo ben distanti da certe topazze laide e consumate dal tempo e dal marciume,nonche' dal disuso delle topone.
Proprio nel senso di tempo passato inutilmente e dannosamente.
Un pensiero da lanciare col topo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2013)

anche se l'argomento in oggetto fosse la filosofia della teoria dei ghiaccioli allo sciroppo in antartide questi due riuscirebbero a piazzarci insulti alle donne.
meno male che non li legge nessuno


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu mi diletti con dei topic in cui canti la belta' di certe tope,il cui candore nemmeno col topexan,ed il cui fiele nemmeno il topicida sarebbe in grado di impensierire.
> Perche' se le topine una volta erano usate per uso topico,date in pasto ai bimbi che se la facevano addosso per farli smettere,per me siamo ben distanti da certe topazze laide e consumate dal tempo e dal marciume,nonche' dal disuso delle topone.
> Proprio nel senso di tempo passato inutilmente e dannosamente.
> Un pensiero da lanciare col topo.


Siano esse compagne di una vita o sorsi veloci d'un momento condiviso, sono davvero roditrici aggraziate!
Hanno in sorte quasi il migliore tra i generi possibili e ne dispongono con l'accortezza e la parsimonia che la natura ha regalato in sorte a tutte loro.
Non conoscono lo sguardo livido della rabbia e quello tremante dell'invidia, perchè si beano di correre e saltare sulle nuvole tenendo per mano una stella che brilla e di abbracciare il cuscino che vive di piume candide e delicate solo per loro.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche se l'argomento in oggetto fosse la filosofia della teoria dei ghiaccioli allo sciroppo in antartide questi due riuscirebbero a piazzarci insulti alle donne.
> Nessun argomento e' mai troppo alto,che non si possa elevare vieppiu',ed arricchire con lieto fraseggio sul modo sublime ed il fare grazioso del sesso gentile.
> meno male che non li legge nessuno


Ti contraddici amabilmente con queste poche parole.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Siano esse compagne di una vita o sorsi veloci d'un momento condiviso, sono davvero roditrici aggraziate!
> Meglio la seconda....
> Hanno in sorte quasi il migliore tra i generi possibili e ne dispongono con l'accortezza e la parsimonia che la natura ha regalato in sorte a tutte loro.
> Anche qui meglio la seconda opzione...
> Non conoscono lo sguardo livido della rabbia e quello tremante dell'invidia, perchè si beano di correre e saltare sulle nuvole tenendo per mano una stella che brilla e di abbracciare il cuscino che vive di piume candide e delicate solo per loro.


E qui ce ne sarebbe da scrivere,ma devo cambiare gli ammortizzatori....


----------



## Fantastica (20 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questi due riuscirebbero a piazzarci insulti alle donne.


... spiace, Minerva: non sai distinguere, e non sai traleggere...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... spiace, Minerva: non sai distinguere, e non sai traleggere...


Ma a misleggere
non la batte nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... spiace, Minerva: non sai distinguere, e non sai traleggere...


non dolertene e goditi la lettura.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ti contraddici amabilmente con queste poche parole.



vero, la Minerva è proprio amabile!

ma la colpa alle babbione di sinistra l'hai già rifilata, o ancora no??:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero, la Minerva è proprio amabile!
> 
> ma la colpa alle babbione di sinistra l'hai già rifilata, o ancora no??:mrgreen:


Orsù chi mi ha evocato ? :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Orsù chi mi ha evocato ? :mrgreen::rotfl:



ci sarebbe da annodare al coll...ehm! da aggiustare gli ammortizzatori del mezzo di trasporto di un gentile utente!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ci sarebbe da annodare al coll...ehm! da aggiustare gli ammortizzatori del mezzo di trasporto di un gentile utente!


Ho  una pompetta  con olio speciale se può servire !!!! :carneval:Ammortizza "gni cosa"


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho  una pompetta  con olio speciale se può servire !!!! :carneval:Ammortizza "gni cosa"



ok, vai! io lo tengo fermo!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, vai! io lo tengo fermo!


Meglio se metti un cappuccio in testa ( a lui)  Tocca disorientarlo :carneval: non è che rischiamo di fargli venire un coccolone ... C'ha na certa età


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio se metti un cappuccio in testa ( a lui)  Tocca disorientarlo :carneval: non è che rischiamo di fargli venire un coccolone ... C'ha na certa età


ma no, ormai ci conosce, vedi che continua a sgommare da queste parti:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no, ormai ci conosce, vedi che continua a sgommare da queste parti:mrgreen:


Con quel trabiccolo il concetto di sgommare mi risulta ostico ..... Arrancare non sarebbe più appropriato ? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con quel trabiccolo il concetto di sgommare mi risulta ostico ..... Arrancare non sarebbe più appropriato ? :mrgreen:



sì, cigolando in modo SINISTRO!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, cigolando in modo SINISTRO!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Anvedi alla fine abbiamo tutti qualcosa di sinistroide che ci distingue :carneval:


----------



## andrea53 (20 Novembre 2013)

*Ecco...*



Minerva ha detto:


> concordo con il coraggio di molti  carabinieri e  poliziotti (è la prima cosa che ho detto)
> però, come dobbiamo ricordare qualche violento da parte loro, non permettiamoci di mettere tutti i ragazzi nel calderone dei terroristi .


Quando la questione è terribilmente complessa, come in questo caso, occorre andare coi piedi di piombo. Certo anche a me (che nel '68 avevo quindici anni) le parole di questa ragazza, il suo modo sprezzante di argomentare, hanno fatto venire subito in mente le parole di Pier Paolo Pasolini. 
Ecco, forse a questi ragazzi oggi mancano proprio queste voci, da JP Sartre a Panagulis a Simone de Beauvoir a Martin Luther King, tanto per citarne alcuni, oltre al nostro perduto poeta. Sarò un po' vecchio e per questo pessimista, ma di personaggi come questi oggi i miei poveri occhi ne vedono pochi... 
Sarà che della notizia dell'altra ragazza "pestata" in precedenza si ha sentore di bufala, sulla questione no TAV andrei coi piedi di piombo: sono perplesso perché i bravi valligiani non contestarono a suo tempo la costruzione della vicina autostrada, quattro corsie, svincoli, stazioni di servizio, camion, gas di scarico, polvere di pneumatici. Sono perplesso perché i valligiani dell'altra parte non aderiscono (se non con presenze pressoché insignificanti) alle contestazioni. O sono tutti scemi in Francia oppure... Questo a prescindere dai comportamenti delle frange violente che inquinano il movimento o da alcune reazioni delle forze dell'ordine che infrangono le regole scritte e non di uno Stato Democratico.
Comunque coloro che pensano e agiscono come questa ragazza, o come quello che tempo fa fu ripreso mentre insultava un poliziotto giovane e impassibile, sono lontani anni luce dalle vittime della Diaz. 
Al momento l'idea che mi sono fatto è che la TAV non sia che un feticcio attorno al quale si stanno coagulando un po' tutti gli antagonismi in corso e che anche per questo la contestazione, agli occhi dei più, sta diventando una specie di guazzabuglio incomprensibile.

nota a margine.
Poche settimane fa è stata rinvenuta casualmente la registrazione di un'intervista radiofonica rilasciata da Robert Capa (ascolto disponibile sul sito del NYT) in cui racconta la storia della foto del miliziani colpito a morte durante la Guerra di Spagna:

"nel settembre 1936 in Andalusia in un’azione di trincea con 20 miliziani repubblicani armati di vecchi fucili che morivano al
ritmo di uno al minuto nel tentativo di catturare la mitragliatrice che li teneva sotto scacco. “Al quarto
tentativo – racconta Capa – misi la macchina fotografica sopra la mia testa e, senza vedere quel accadeva scattai
mentre il soldato si muoveva fuori dalla trincea. Mentre ero lì (in Spagna, ndr) non ho mai visto le mie
fotografie. Quando tornai a casa scoprii di essere diventato un fotografo molto famoso a causa di quella macchina fotografica tenuta sopra la mia testa che aveva ripreso un uomo colpito mentre cadeva".

I baci invece sono in parte veri e in parte falsi. Capa, Doisneau, Cartier Bresson ne hanno fatto l'icona rappresentativa della fine della guerra, su questo aspetto mi pare bello riflettere oggi, più di sessant'anni dopo. Anche noi, al posto loro, avremmo fatto lo stesso. Credo...


----------



## mic (20 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Quando la questione è terribilmente complessa, come in questo caso, occorre andare coi piedi di piombo. Certo anche a me (che nel '68 avevo quindici anni) le parole di questa ragazza, il suo modo sprezzante di argomentare, hanno fatto venire subito in mente le parole di Pier Paolo Pasolini.
> Ecco, forse a questi ragazzi oggi mancano proprio queste voci, da JP Sartre a Panagulis a Simone de Beauvoir a Martin Luther King, tanto per citarne alcuni, oltre al nostro perduto poeta. Sarò un po' vecchio e per questo pessimista, ma di personaggi come questi oggi i miei poveri occhi ne vedono pochi...
> Sarà che della notizia dell'altra ragazza "pestata" in precedenza si ha sentore di bufala, sulla questione no TAV andrei coi piedi di piombo: sono perplesso perché i bravi valligiani non contestarono a suo tempo la costruzione della vicina autostrada, quattro corsie, svincoli, stazioni di servizio, camion, gas di scarico, polvere di pneumatici. Sono perplesso perché i valligiani dell'altra parte non aderiscono (se non con presenze pressoché insignificanti) alle contestazioni. O sono tutti scemi in Francia oppure... Questo a prescindere dai comportamenti delle frange violente che inquinano il movimento o da alcune reazioni delle forze dell'ordine che infrangono le regole scritte e non di uno Stato Democratico.
> Comunque coloro che pensano e agiscono come questa ragazza, o come quello che tempo fa fu ripreso mentre insultava un poliziotto giovane e impassibile, sono lontani anni luce dalle vittime della Diaz.
> ...


Concordo, ma non occorre leggere grandi cose. Basterebbe parlare con le parti in causa e la cose si chiarirebbero.
Gli abitanti della valle, tutti e non solo quelli che manifestano e le forze dell'ordine che sono spediti laggiù a ciclo continuo...


----------



## andrea53 (21 Novembre 2013)

*esatto...*



mic ha detto:


> Concordo, ma non occorre leggere grandi cose. Basterebbe parlare con le parti in causa e la cose si chiarirebbero.
> Gli abitanti della valle, tutti e non solo quelli che manifestano e le forze dell'ordine che sono spediti laggiù a ciclo continuo...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

meno male,
per me che non so distinguere , né traleggere, queste opinioni pacate , educate,senza la prosopopea di chi ogni volta vorrebbe fustigare e insegnare ,sono comprensibili e gradite.
e speriamo che a voi non debba essere chiesta l'età per potervi esprimere


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male,
> per me che non so distinguere , né traleggere, queste opinioni pacate , educate,senza la prosopopea di chi ogni volta vorrebbe fustigare e insegnare ,sono comprensibili e gradite.
> e speriamo che a voi non debba essere chiesta l'età per potervi esprimere


Minni = donna* permalosa che si risente e diventa acida.

*) mera connotazione di genere, scevra da misoginia o qualunque forma di sessismo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Allora*

Non sto qui a spiegarvi come e perchè, questa foto non è tanto piaciuta in alto loco...!Qualcuno sta storcendo parecchio il naso,e qualcun'altro dovrà dare qualche spiegazione....!


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ci sarebbe da annodare al coll...ehm! da aggiustare gli ammortizzatori del mezzo di trasporto di un gentile utente!


Ma no,tu sei donna di pace.
Le mani ti servono a fare del bene,il male lo combatti con le idee.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, vai! io lo tengo fermo!


Eh no,la palpazione E' reato......checche' ne dicano vecchie sentenze di parrucconi imbellettati nelle loro parrucche di crine equino


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio se metti un cappuccio in testa ( a lui)  Tocca disorientarlo :carneval: non è che rischiamo di fargli venire un coccolone ... C'ha na certa età



I cappucci in testa evocano strane congreghe che avevano idee abbastanza originali sul trattamento da riservare alle minoranze minorate


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con quel trabiccolo il concetto di sgommare mi risulta ostico ..... Arrancare non sarebbe più appropriato ? :mrgreen:


Sgommare fa perdere tempo,rovina gli organi della trasmissione e consuma inutilmente le gomme.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Anvedi alla fine abbiamo tutti qualcosa di sinistroide che ci distingue :carneval:


TuttE


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male,
> per me che non so distinguere , né traleggere, queste opinioni pacate , educate,senza la prosopopea di chi ogni volta vorrebbe fustigare e insegnare ,sono comprensibili e gradite.
> Ma e' vero il contrario.
> Non vorrei mai mutare le idee immutabili di certi crani.
> ...


Non l'ho dimandata,non chiedo mai quello che non voglio sapere.
E poi l'eta' e' quella che una dimostra aprendo la bocca.
Non serve altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no, ormai ci conosce, vedi che continua a sgommare da queste parti:mrgreen:


come la volpe girava attorno all'uva...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

soprattutto come la chiude, più che altro





Eretteo ha detto:


> Non l'ho dimandata,non chiedo mai quello che non voglio sapere.
> E poi l'eta' e' quella che una dimostra aprendo la bocca.
> Non serve altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> soprattutto come la chiude, più che altro


Dipende molto dal genere di mammiferi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende molto dal genere di mammiferi.


vero.a proposito ; stamattina ulisse aveva il tartufo scorticato...deve aver litigato con il gatto del vicino


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.a proposito ; stamattina ulisse aveva il tartufo scorticato...deve aver litigato con il gatto del vicino


il problema dei parcheggi causa molti diverbi.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.a proposito ; stamattina ulisse aveva il tartufo scorticato...deve aver litigato con il gatto del vicino


Quando ce la rimetti una bella foto di Ulisse ?


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando ce la rimetti una bella foto di Ulisse ?


sto aspettando quelle della sua addestratrice .
siccome è un cane esuberante nei fine settimana , quando io sono costretta a stare via ,ne approfitto per fargli passare due giorni in una specie di fattoria dove una ragazza molto preparata tiene cani facendo fare loro anche vari esercizi.
in più ha modo di stare con il branco (l'ho preso troppo piccolo) e con altri animali (asini, cavalli, oche) e pare che lui adori stare con tutte le razze


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

abbiate tanta pazienza , sonoconsapevole che per questo cane sono più rincoglionita che con tutti gli altri della mia vita.
forse perché immagino sarà l'ultimo


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.a proposito ; stamattina ulisse aveva il tartufo scorticato...deve aver litigato con il gatto del vicino


ma pensa....il tuo cane si chiama come il mio pesciolino rosso, che dopo 3 anni e' diventato arancione sbiadito quasi giallo ma vive..


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma pensa....il tuo cane *si chiama come il mio pesciolino rosso,* che dopo 3 anni e' diventato arancione sbiadito quasi giallo ma vive..


:unhappyddio , da vergognarsene visto che è un pastorone tedesco :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappyddio , da vergognarsene visto che è un pastorone tedesco :singleeye:


l ho chiamato cosi perche erano in 3...il primo mori quasi subito, il povero Argo, e poi mi ero convinta che l altro fosse femmina e cosi, Penelope....poi e' arrivato Ulisse e Penelope e' morta......hanno ribaltato un po l'Odissea....
anche io avevo un pastore tedesco...Vivi si chiamava, era bellissima.....quando ero in Sicilia....
avevo una casa enorme dove vi erano:
4 alani: Botolo, Pilar, Zuzi e Briciola
Un beagle: Rene'
Un samojedo: Rasti
Un doberman: Pulcinella
e un gatto: Orazio...
morti tutti.....ma sono anche passati 20 anni


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> l ho chiamato cosi perche erano in 3...il primo mori quasi subito, il povero Argo, e poi mi ero convinta che l altro fosse femmina e cosi, Penelope....poi e' arrivato Ulisse e Penelope e' morta......hanno ribaltato un po l'Odissea....
> anche io avevo un pastore tedesco...Vivi si chiamava, era bellissima.....quando ero in Sicilia....
> avevo una casa enorme dove vi erano:
> 4 alani: Botolo, Pilar, Zuzi e Briciola
> ...


Ma è da bastardi dentro però dai  Poro ciccio.........


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è da bastardi dentro però dai  Poro ciccio.........


era una femmina 
e il padrone che ce la diede ci disse che era una cagasotto mai vista.....
abbiamo aspettato un po a darle un nome....poi non cambiava 
nessuno si poteva avvicinare che scappava e si nascondeva tutto il giorno.....
e cosi abbiamo pensato che il nome non le avrebbe fatto male...
l ho scelto io se non si fosse capito


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> era una femmina
> e il padrone che ce la diede ci disse che era una cagasotto mai vista.....
> abbiamo aspettato un po a darle un nome....poi non cambiava
> nessuno si poteva avvicinare che scappava e si nascondeva tutto il giorno.....
> ...


ma le avevano fatto del male da piccola?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I cappucci in testa evocano strane congreghe che avevano idee abbastanza originali sul trattamento da riservare alle minoranze minorate


non ti preoccupare per te solo cappuccio rosso ... Nessuna congrega:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Eretteo ha detto:


> TuttE


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma le avevano fatto del male da piccola?


no. certo non posso assicurarlo, pero (mi dissero, io non ricordo) che aveva 7 mesi quando la prendemmo e chi ce la diede era una amico di vecchia data di mia zia.....una bravissima persona che aveva tanti cani.....e quando noi andavamo li a trovarlo e per vedere le cucciolate tutti i cani sembravano sereni (questo anche negli anni successivi, che quindi ricordo)...
pulcinella veniva da una delle sue cucciolate...
non abbiamo ami saputo spiegarcelo.....e si che mi zia li viziava quei cani manco fossero figli suoi.....pero negli anni e' rimasta sempre paurosa


----------



## free (22 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sto qui a spiegarvi come e perchè, questa foto non è tanto piaciuta in alto loco...!Qualcuno sta storcendo parecchio il naso,e qualcun'altro dovrà dare qualche spiegazione....!




potresti cortesemente essere meno ermetico??


----------



## free (22 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I cappucci in testa evocano *strane congreghe* che avevano idee abbastanza originali sul trattamento da riservare alle minoranze minorate



il KKK, corrente ariano/veneta per caso?


----------



## Eretteo (23 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il KKK, corrente ariano/veneta per caso?


Mai accostare i coni coi baffetti.
E poi perche' inserirmi fra i meneghei?
Ho sempre parteggiato per i rilievi,io.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare per te solo cappuccio rosso ... Nessuna congrega:mrgreen:


Ho sempre disdegnato i passatempi iberici



Minerva ha detto:


> soprattutto come la chiude, più che altro


Ah,per una volta che facevo un complimento.....siete incontentabili....



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come la volpe girava attorno all'uva...:mrgreen:


Quell'uva li' e' roba da stomaci forti.....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ho sempre disdegnato i passatempi iberici
> ahhhh grave devi assolutamente conoscere l'Andalusia ( Ole')


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7854


Ma speta non è quella del film di Bertolucci...speta i due fratelli...speta...The Dreamers?


----------



## Daniele (24 Novembre 2013)

Soltanto in uno stato di coglioni si arriva a manganellare per la TAV, non perchè gli obbligano a manganellare (quello è già una coglionata), ma perchè ci sono idioti del cazzo che protestano per lo scopo di protestare. Il progresso non è per gli italiani, allora andate con i treni a vapore, sfigati! Mentre io mi godo una tratta Pechino-Shangai a 300 km/h e tutte le infrastrutture economiche non sono fatiscenti o inesistenti come in Italia, altrochè Italia potenza economica, Italia = India, tante possibilità, nessuna infrastruttura.

Ma in Italia lo sport nazionale non è fare, ma parlarne, parlarne, parlarne, parlarne, parlarne e via dicendo (come fanno proprio i politici criticati).

In Italia i progetti devono essere visionati in maniera seria e le parti tecniche non devono mai e poi mai essere decise da un inutile politico, ma di certo proteste e quant'altro vanno accettate per alcuni giorni, ma in nome di quello che saranno i prossimi 50 anni e che cazzo, un poco di visone del futuro la si possiede?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma speta non è quella del film di Bertolucci...speta i due fratelli...speta...The Dreamers?


Ciao Conte ... Boh può essere io ho cercato basco rosso e a parte dei manichini con baschi rossi mi è venuta fuori la fotina postata e un vecchietto seduto sudi una panchina appunto con un basco rosso ( ero tentata di metter il vecchietto ... :mrgreen


----------



## free (25 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mai accostare i coni coi baffetti.
> *E poi perche' inserirmi fra i meneghei?*
> Ho sempre parteggiato per i rilievi,io.



ma non sei un abitante delle Tre Venezie?


----------



## Eretteo (25 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7854



Eh,si,bisogna darvene atto.
Fantasia e modernita' albergano e coabitano in voi.
Fantasia,nel riproporre un cliche' vecchio di 80 anni,di una presa per il culo vecchia come il cucco,che a parole voleva un mondo che non c'e' mai stato,governato in una maniera che mai ci sara'.
Ma a certe elemente basta immaginarsi come il Che,e basta cosi'.
Se poi in Andalusia a vedere certe jpeg si sbellicano non solo le andaluse,ma pure gli animali da cortile,poco importa.
L'importante e' crederci.


----------



## Eretteo (25 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non sei un abitante delle Tre Venezie?


Nella vostra smania di catalogare ed incasellare,mettete confini ed insiemi dove non ci sono.
Ma e' uno schema mentale fallace,una volta di piu'.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh,si,bisogna darvene atto.
> Fantasia e modernita' albergano e coabitano in voi.
> Fantasia,nel riproporre un cliche' vecchio di 80 anni,di una presa per il culo vecchia come il cucco,che a parole voleva un mondo che non c'e' mai stato,governato in una maniera che mai ci sara'.
> Ma a certe elemente basta immaginarsi come il Che,e basta cosi'.
> ...


Sto morendo dal ridere :mrgreen: No dico basta una frase ed una foto ? :mrgreen: t'ho dico me stai simpatico da morì ...  Compresa la tua cocciuta intolleranza a tutto ciò che è sinistroide


----------



## Eretteo (25 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto morendo dal ridere :mrgreen: No dico basta una frase ed una foto ? :mrgreen: t'ho dico me stai simpatico da morì ...
> Quasi n' tajo
> Compresa la tua cocciuta intolleranza a tutto ciò che è sinistroide


Troppe lodi....intolleranti erano Adolf,Josif,Mariam,Saloth.....quelli si che avevano idee chiare.
E di sinistra.


----------



## Eretteo (25 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non sei un abitante delle Tre Venezie?


Comunque non hai capito quello che ho scritto,dal momento che mi rispondi cosi'.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Troppe lodi....intolleranti erano Adolf,Josif,Mariam,Saloth.....quelli si che avevano idee chiare.
> E di sinistra.


Adolf? Ah guarda su questo mi trovi d'accordo se intendi confermare che la peggior destra trae origine da una sinistra moderata :mrgreen: Ma forse ho travisato


----------



## free (25 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Comunque non hai capito quello che ho scritto,dal momento che mi rispondi cosi'.



alta montagna?


----------



## Eretteo (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Adolf? Ah guarda su questo mi trovi d'accordo se intendi confermare che la peggior destra trae origine da una sinistra moderata :mrgreen: Ma forse ho travisato


Ma il compagno Adolf era un socialista....con qualche lieve accento nazionalistico,ma pur sempre sinistrissimo.
La destra e' scomparsa alla fine dell'ottocento...


----------



## Eretteo (28 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> alta montagna?


Adesso si che si ragiona


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Adesso si che si ragiona



hai messo i ramponi alle gomme?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma il compagno Adolf era un socialista....con qualche lieve accento nazionalistico,ma pur sempre sinistrissimo.
> La destra e' scomparsa alla fine dell'ottocento...


Vero è che la destra moderna nasce dall'ideologia socialista.... Mussolini docet...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Adesso si che si ragiona


Ma sei in pantofole... Senza basco : D e senza sciarpa ti raffredderai... Hai una certa età :mexican


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

che ne pensate delle forze dell'ordine che ieri si sono tolte il casco davanti ai forconi?

io credo che sia stato detto loro di fare così


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

penso che qualsiasi cosa facciano c'è sempre qualcuno a cui non andrà bene


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che qualsiasi cosa facciano c'è sempre qualcuno a cui non andrà bene


Perchè ognuno vive per i propri principi.
E non esiste forza al mondo capace di obbligare una persona a vivere secondo altrui principi.

Altrimenti non spiegheremmo l'immensa entità delle forze di polizia
sotto i regimi.


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che qualsiasi cosa facciano c'è sempre qualcuno a cui non andrà bene



uguale qui


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> uguale qui


E ad essere puntigliosi
a Minerva non va mai bene niente
però è sempre qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In un forum
di cui non condivide nulla...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ad essere puntigliosi
> a Minerva non va mai bene niente
> però è sempre qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



bè ma il casco in testa indubbiamente rovina la messa in piega:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che ne pensate delle forze dell'ordine che ieri si sono tolte il casco davanti ai forconi?
> 
> io credo che sia stato detto loro di fare così



cosa c'entra con questo  3D ?


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

chettefrega?





lunaiena ha detto:


> cosa c'entra con questo  3D ?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chettefrega?



Ma pensa che maleducata ...


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma pensa che maleducata ...


roba da matti, e poi dicono dei giovani


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> roba da matti, e poi dicono dei giovani


so ragazzi..lo fanno...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2013)

Appunto...



Minerva ha detto:


> roba da matti, e poi dicono dei giovani


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cosa c'entra con questo  3D ?


che senza il casco in testa è più comodo baciarsi, direi


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che senza il casco in testa è più comodo baciarsi, direi


:saggio:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che ne pensate delle forze dell'ordine che ieri si sono tolte il casco davanti ai forconi?
> 
> io credo che sia stato detto loro di fare così


È una strategia militare.


----------



## disincantata (11 Dicembre 2013)

:up:





free ha detto:


> che senza il casco in testa è più comodo baciarsi, direi


:up::up::up:


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> È una strategia militare.



già! 
tipica della Werhmacht, direi


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai messo i ramponi alle gomme?


Bah,le gomme termiche sono patetiche perversioni degli incapaci di pianura,quelli che quando a Roma scendono 5 cm di neve chiudono le scuole una settimana,e poi te li vedi al tg mentre in Romagna erano sotto quattro metri di neve.......l'homo sapiens alpinus va avanti coi suoi mezzi,pochi lamenti e tante madonne


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero è che la destra moderna nasce dall'ideologia socialista.... Mussolini docet...


La destra non esiste piu' da ducent'anni.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che senza il casco in testa è più comodo baciarsi, direi


Che schifo


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La destra non esiste piu' da ducent'anni.


a ma nemmeno la sinistra da un bel po', giorno Eri


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La destra non esiste piu' da ducent'anni.



Certo caro Eretteo,finito MSI,purtroppo e'saltato tutto..d'altronde e'lo stesso anche per i compagni.E chi l'avrebbe detto?comandati da un'opportunista ex DC....
Io non ci capisco + niente..la coordinatrice ex Pdl un giorno mi ha detto che restava con Silvio,tre giorni dopo mi ha mandato email per spiegarmi perche'aderisce al NCD..........


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo caro Eretteo,finito MSI,purtroppo e'saltato tutto..d'altronde e'lo stesso anche per i compagni.E chi l'avrebbe detto?comandati da un'opportunista ex DC....
> Io non ci capisco + niente..la coordinatrice ex Pdl un giorno mi ha detto che restava con Silvio,tre giorni dopo mi ha mandato email per spiegarmi perche'aderisce al NCD..........


Ma ci rimane Donna Assunta...
Altro che suore piangenti...

Mettiamo premier lei e perfino la Merkel diverrà buonina!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci rimane Donna Assunta...
> Altro che suore piangenti...Mettiamo premier lei e perfino la Merkel diverrà buonina!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma lo sai,che in italia tutti si lammentano ma nessuno vuole risolvere le cose con l'unica cosa che funziona veramente.
Cioe' una sana,democratica dittatura




lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo caro Eretteo,finito MSI,purtroppo e'saltato tutto..d'altronde e'lo  stesso anche per i compagni.E chi l'avrebbe detto?comandati da  un'opportunista ex DC....
> Io non ci capisco + niente..la coordinatrice ex Pdl un giorno mi ha  detto che restava con Silvio,tre giorni dopo mi ha mandato email per  spiegarmi perche'aderisce al NCD..........


Il momento piu'  esaltante e' stato quel senatore molisano che ha preso il posto di  Silvio,e che e' subito strisciato con Alfano....per quello non li ho mai votati,certi pagliacci




Fiammetta ha detto:


> a ma nemmeno la sinistra da un bel po', giorno Eri


La  sinistra ci sarebbe anche,e'  che dopo la prima busta paga da  parlamentari si convertono tutti........tipo il Fausto che tuonava che  la proprieta' privata era reato,poi e' saltata fuori la barchetta,la  villetta,la piscinetta,la latifondetta,e gli si e' bloccata la  linguetta....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma lo sai,che in italia tutti si lammentano ma nessuno vuole risolvere le cose con l'unica cosa che funziona veramente.
> Cioe' una sana,democratica dittatura
> 
> 
> ...


Beh Renzi è partito benissimo
Passo uno
Tassare le case
Due convincere il popolo che avere proprietà privata è danno
Tre espropriare le case
Quattro ecco fatto il comunismo!

No?
La tua casa è del comune!

E non è comunismo?

E noi che speravamo nel consumismo

Siamo finiti consunti...

Comunismo!
Tutti uguali!

In fila alla mensa del povero di francescana memoria!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Renzi è partito benissimo
> Passo uno
> Tassare le case
> Due convincere il popolo che avere proprietà privata è danno
> ...



Renzi e' il solito che parla,parla......e poi si converte


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Renzi e' il solito che parla,parla......e poi si converte


Ma osserviamo i tempi
1994 inizia il Berlusconismo
2014 inizia il Renzismo

Allora ci sta una amica di mia moglie che le chiede il nome per il nascituro
e io dal salotto

Silvio...e senti vafanculo...

Allora dico Matteo...e senti ma che bel nome ma che bel nome

E io sceme guardate che è il nome di Renzi...

E senti vafanculo...di nuovo...


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma osserviamo i tempi
> 1994 inizia il Berlusconismo
> 2014 inizia il Renzismo
> 
> ...


Giustappunto....


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma osserviamo i tempi
> 1994 inizia il Berlusconismo
> 2014 inizia il Renzismo
> 
> ...


La fortuna di Renzi e'l'aspetto fisico,che fa'presa sulla gente..in realta'dice un sacco di cazzate.
Solo che i cretini lo voteranno,e avremo 4 anni di comunismo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La fortuna di Renzi e'l'aspetto fisico,che fa'presa sulla gente..in realta'dice un sacco di cazzate.
> Solo che i cretini lo voteranno,e avremo 4 anni di comunismo.


Scendiamo in piazza anche io e te 
Con il movimento dei porconi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (12 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La fortuna di Renzi e'l'aspetto fisico,che fa'presa sulla gente..in realta'dice un sacco di cazzate.
> Solo che i cretini *lo voteranno*,e avremo 4 anni di comunismo.


Correggo nessuno lo potrà votare .... ti ricordo che non abbiamo più una legge elttorale .... per cui ci dovremo tenere per 4 anni sti ..... decidete voi :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma lo sai,che in italia tutti si lammentano ma nessuno vuole risolvere le cose con l'unica cosa che funziona veramente.
> Cioe' una sana,democratica dittatura
> 
> 
> ...


Il potere logora chi non ce l'ha ricordalo... E chi ce l'ha ne approfitta sempre


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bah,le gomme termiche sono patetiche perversioni degli incapaci di pianura,quelli che quando a Roma scendono 5 cm di neve chiudono le scuole una settimana,e poi te li vedi al tg mentre in Romagna erano sotto quattro metri di neve.......l'homo sapiens alpinus va avanti coi suoi mezzi,pochi lamenti e tante madonne



in effetti sul ghiaccio vanno meglio i ramponi, giustappunto

ma sei mezzo walser per caso?
allevi dahu?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti sul ghiaccio vanno meglio i ramponi, giustappunto
> 
> ma sei mezzo walser per caso?
> allevi dahu?:mrgreen:


macchè.


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè.



ma che ne sai tu che da voi mica ci sono i dahu!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cron...enunciata-per-violenza-sessuale_2015082.shtml


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cron...enunciata-per-violenza-sessuale_2015082.shtml


Cosa avevo scritto giorni fa?chiaro che andava a finire così....!


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che ne sai tu che da voi mica ci sono i dahu!:mrgreen:


cosa ne sai del dahu?


e soprattutto Berlusconi pensa che il casino dei forconi sia per lui ?
la sua rivoluzione?
ma questo è andato:rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cosa ne sai del dahu?
> 
> 
> e soprattutto Berlusconi pensa che il casino dei forconi sia per lui ?
> ...



tutto so, ovviamente! anche da te ci sono, vero?:mrgreen:

davvero?? oh poveri noi!:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tutto so, ovviamente! anche da te ci sono, vero?:mrgreen:
> 
> davvero?? oh poveri noi!:rotfl:



si ma da dove saltano fuori stì mostri?


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cron...enunciata-per-violenza-sessuale_2015082.shtml


Quella donnetta di difficili costumi starebbe bene in uno stato democratico e civile come l'Iran.
Qua da noi siamo arretrati,e non possiamo apprezzare fino in fondo certe cime.





free ha detto:


> in effetti sul ghiaccio vanno meglio i ramponi, giustappunto
> La ferrazza funziona sempre.....e' solo in itaglia che cercano di  insaporirlo tutti gli inverni,manco fosse il passato di verdura troppo  sciapo.
> ma sei mezzo walser per caso?
> Mai  rinchiudersi a riccio in certe realta' chiuse ed asfittiche.....non  fosse per le camionate di soldi che gli arrivano,andrebbero avanti con  la carretta del letame.
> ...


Non male come startup



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il potere logora chi non ce l'ha ricordalo... E chi ce l'ha ne approfitta sempre


Eh,nella penisola servirebbe una legislatura  ventennale con un programma chiaro,ed un governo deciso,qualcosa tipo;
-requisire TUTTO a tutti i politici degli ultimi 50 anni;
-licenziare gli statali fancazzisti;
-trasformare i mafiosi e le loro schiatte fino al 47° grado di parentela in compost.
Ecco,poi si potrebbe cominciare a parlare di ordine pubblico....


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e soprattutto Berlusconi pensa che il casino dei forconi sia per lui ?
> la sua rivoluzione?
> ma questo è andato:rotfl:


Se Berlusca lo mettessero in gattabuia,gli unici a fregarsene alla grande sarebbero i suoi.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Dicembre 2013)

La prima cosa che farei io, invece, è istituire una Scuola d'Alta Formazione per Burocrati (SAFB). Una leggina facile facile e chiarissima in cui scrivere che non si occupano poltrone al Ministero, né alle Regioni, né alle Province, né ai Comuni come burocrati se non accedendovi per concorso e titoli ottenuti alla SAFB che vanta sedi decentrate.
La Corte dei Conti vent'anni fa mostrava un profilo di composizione che vedeva una metà di laureati in legge e una metà di ragionieri (cioè coloro che fanno i conti). Oggi è composta solo di giurisperiti. 
Ovviamente di queste cose VOI, popolo BUE, non parlate mai, perché siete farlocchi come la TV che guardate e le gazzette che leggete. E ovviamente vi viene l'orticaria a sentir parlare di burocrazia.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La prima cosa che farei io, invece, è istituire una Scuola d'Alta Formazione per Burocrati (SAFB). Una leggina facile facile e chiarissima in cui scrivere che non si occupano poltrone al Ministero, né alle Regioni, né alle Province, né ai Comuni come burocrati se non accedendovi per concorso e titoli ottenuti alla SAFB che vanta sedi decentrate.
> La Corte dei Conti vent'anni fa mostrava un profilo di composizione che vedeva una metà di laureati in legge e una metà di ragionieri (cioè coloro che fanno i conti). Oggi è composta solo di giurisperiti.
> Ovviamente di queste cose VOI, popolo BUE, non parlate mai, perché siete farlocchi come la TV che guardate e le gazzette che leggete. E ovviamente vi viene l'orticaria a sentir parlare di burocrazia.


La burocrazia e' la tentazione forte dei governi deboli,l'immaginifica panacea delle menti tremolanti e l'inconsistente elisir di certe biliose discordanti.
L'unica forma di governo che pare quasi accettabile per il progresso civile e morale dell'homo sapiens sapiens,e' un'illuminata,paternalistica monarchia assoluta.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La burocrazia e' la tentazione forte dei governi deboli,l'immaginifica panacea delle menti tremolanti e l'inconsistente elisir di certe biliose discordanti.
> L'unica forma di governo che pare quasi accettabile per il progresso civile e morale dell'homo sapiens sapiens,e' un'illuminata,paternalistica monarchia assoluta.


Cretino! La burocrazia è il cuore di uno Stato forte. Che non ha bisogno di dittatori.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cretino! La burocrazia è il cuore di uno Stato forte. Che non ha bisogno di dittatori.


Che spasso....dai,scrivi qualcosa di cerebralmente stimolante,che mi ispiri per un bel post....


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Cretino! *La burocrazia è il cuore di uno Stato forte. Che non ha bisogno di dittatori.


non capisco perché poi questi due signori ce l'abbiano tanto con le donne:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco perché poi questi due signori ce l'abbiano tanto con le donne:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma come?
Gli strali provengono dal gentil sesso,e ci si rinfacciano eccessi facinorosi?
Le contumelie giungono come le gocce dell'Iguazu' da aliene bocche,ed i cattivi saremmo noi che ci anneghiamo?
Mah....


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quella donnetta di difficili costumi starebbe bene in uno stato democratico e civile come l'Iran.
> Qua da noi siamo arretrati,e non possiamo apprezzare fino in fondo certe cime.
> 
> 
> ...


Eretteo non mi svenire ma è la prima volta che sono assolutamente in accordo con te :mrgreen::mrgreenerò ci aggiungo abbattere gli stipendi dei manager pubblici e privati che svolgono servizio pubblico (es banche e finanziarie )


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quella donnetta di difficili costumi starebbe bene in uno stato democratico e civile come l'Iran.
> Qua da noi siamo arretrati,e non possiamo apprezzare fino in fondo certe cime.
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Almeno dicono che adesso chiudono un po' di ospedali in esubero!
Per fortuna da noi in veneto solo 4!

Contro le centinaia....del...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eretteo non mi svenire ma è la prima volta che sono assolutamente in accordo con te :mrgreen::mrgreenerò ci aggiungo abbattere gli stipendi dei manager pubblici e privati che svolgono servizio pubblico (es banche e finanziarie )


Mirabile dictu,il compromesso storico si avvera.....Io sarei per una bella nazionalizzazione alla Ugo Chavez;i manager pubblici stipendio ad obiettivo.....se fai quello che mi aspetto come me lo aspetto,1500 euro al mese......se non lo fai,un bel lavoro da spaccapietre in catene lungo qualche cantiere di qualche sperduta autostrada perennemente in costruzione.....pagato,si intende,e coi contributi


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mirabile dictu,il compromesso storico si avvera.....Io sarei per una bella nazionalizzazione alla Ugo Chavez;i manager pubblici stipendio ad obiettivo.....se fai quello che mi aspetto come me lo aspetto,1500 euro al mese......se non lo fai,un bel lavoro da spaccapietre in catene lungo qualche cantiere di qualche sperduta autostrada perennemente in costruzione.....pagato,si intende,e coi contributi


  No tesoro i manager pubblici che non hanno raggiunto l'obiettivo fuori dalle palle e nada liquidazione o benefit


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mirabile dictu,il compromesso storico si avvera.....Io sarei per una bella nazionalizzazione alla Ugo Chavez;i manager pubblici stipendio ad obiettivo.....se fai quello che mi aspetto come me lo aspetto,1500 euro al mese......se non lo fai,un bel lavoro da spaccapietre in catene lungo qualche cantiere di qualche sperduta autostrada perennemente in costruzione.....pagato,si intende,e coi contributi


Non so se sai
Ma ai tempi del duce
se volevi amministrare la res publica
rispondevi del tuo in solido al duce.

Non so se sai
Ma le banche facevano quel che diceva lui.
Altrimenti quella banca finiva male.

Vi è una tesi di laurea in proposito.

( certe cose le so perchè per anni ho editato l'agenda di Mussolini).


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No tesoro i manager pubblici che non hanno raggiunto l'obiettivo fuori dalle palle e nada liquidazione o benefit


Eh no,troppo comodo.......hai voluto grattarti le terga sulla comodo poltrona da dirigente statale strapagato a 1500 euro al mese?
Sei stato fresco d'estate,caldi d'inverno,asciutto con la pioggia e ventilato con l'afa?
Ti sei scuoiato le gonadi a forza di sfregarle invece di raggiungere gli obiettivi?
E allora,dopo un anno di poltrona,ti metto un anno a spaccare pietre,alla catena,alla merce' di qualche bel caporale che gli obiettivi te li fara' raggiungere,oh se lo fara'........cosi',dopo un annetto cosi',ti rimetto sulla poltrona motivato e volonteroso.....e dopo un altro anno vediamo cos'hai combinato 
Benefit non e' parola autarchica,quindi via dal vocabolario.
Liquidazione?Ah,se vogliono li liquido......ma io intenderei qualcosa di originale,senza volgari soldi in giro.....


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so se sai
> Ma ai tempi del duce
> se volevi amministrare la res publica
> rispondevi del tuo in solido al duce.
> ...


Dopo la crisi del '29,Il signor Benito un giorno decise di calare di punto in bianco la paga a tutti gli statali d'Italia.......non si ha notizia di voci di dissenso,ne' di baci non richiesti a poliziotti,ne' di disobbedienti in piazza a sfasciare tutto.....


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh no,troppo comodo.......hai voluto grattarti le terga sulla comodo poltrona da dirigente statale strapagato a 1500 euro al mese?
> Sei stato fresco d'estate,caldi d'inverno,asciutto con la pioggia e ventilato con l'afa?
> Ti sei scuoiato le gonadi a forza di sfregarle invece di raggiungere gli obiettivi?
> E allora,dopo un anno di poltrona,ti metto un anno a spaccare pietre,alla catena,alla merce' di qualche bel caporale che gli obiettivi te li fara' raggiungere,oh se lo fara'........cosi',dopo un annetto cosi',ti rimetto sulla poltrona motivato e volonteroso.....e dopo un altro anno vediamo cos'hai combinato
> ...


Potrebbe esser un'idea :mrgreen: però no a spaccar pietra o per lo meno qualcuno mandiamolo a fare assistenza agli infermi  e anziani non autosufficienti va almeno si rendon utili e risolvono un problema sociale


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dopo la crisi del '29,Il signor Benito un giorno decise di calare di punto in bianco la paga a tutti gli statali d'Italia.......non si ha notizia di voci di dissenso,ne' di baci non richiesti a poliziotti,ne' di disobbedienti in piazza a sfasciare tutto.....


I regimi però pagano bene le forze dell'ordine.
Ecco perchè erano molto obbedienti.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quella donnetta di difficili costumi starebbe bene in uno stato democratico e civile come l'Iran.
> Qua da noi siamo arretrati,e non possiamo apprezzare fino in fondo certe cime.
> 
> 
> ...



ahi ahi ahi...spiace ma devo proprio correggerti...i walser non tiravano affatto la carretta, bensì portavano a spalla la gerla con dentro il letame...
comunque capisco che trattasi di informazione riservatissima, tuttavia non si è capito se da te i dahu ci sono o no:singleeye:


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi...spiace ma devo proprio correggerti...i walser non tiravano affatto la carretta, bensì portavano a spalla la gerla con dentro il letame...
> Va be',ma i tempi si sono evoluti,oggi un pippettaro per legge max 25 kg,oltre e' schiavismo......sono solo i nostri nonni che spostavano a spalla i sacchi da 110 kg di farina.
> Oggi i walzer si mettono il basto,e la carretta la tirano
> comunque capisco che trattasi di informazione riservatissima, tuttavia non si è capito se da te i dahu ci sono o no:singleeye:


Faccio finta di non vederli,perche' vengono a mangiarmi i fiori in giardino solo quelli con le zampe destre oblunghe...




contepinceton ha detto:


> I regimi però pagano bene le forze dell'ordine.
> Ecco perchè erano molto obbedienti.


Oppure  danno loro incentivi,come in URSS negli anni '80,quando ai locali  controllori delle denunce dei redditi fu garantito un premio pari al 50%  dell'evasione che scovavano.........e ne trovavano di evaso,oh se ne  trovavano.........e non c'erano mica i magistrati a condonare o  l'agenzia delle entrate a fare gli sconti come a certi cantanti lirici o  piloti motociclistici nostrani,si facevano i cazzi loro,e gli evasori  pagavano......




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe esser un'idea :mrgreen:  però no a spaccar pietra o per lo meno qualcuno mandiamolo a fare  assistenza agli infermi  e anziani non autosufficienti va almeno si  rendon utili e risolvono un problema sociale


Non voglio cosi' male agli anziani,poverini


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Faccio finta di non vederli,perche' vengono a mangiarmi i fiori in giardino solo quelli con le zampe destre oblunghe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma si selezionano quelli più tosti ti assicuro che conosco una 95enne ed una 95enne che sarebbero in grado di bastonare qualsiasi asino


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> già!
> tipica della Werhmacht, direi


Sun Tzu


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Renzi è partito benissimo
> Passo uno
> Tassare le case
> Due convincere il popolo che avere proprietà privata è danno
> ...


Dimentichi l'ormai imminente prelievo forzato dai conti correnti che fa apparire Italia ancora più comunista di quanto *non lo è*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scendiamo in piazza anche io e te
> Con il movimento dei *porcini*!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


FYP


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Correggo nessuno lo potrà votare .... ti ricordo che non abbiamo più una legge elttorale .... per cui ci dovremo tenere per 4 anni sti ..... decidete voi :unhappy:


Però abbiamo 4 senatori a vita della sinistra, appena eletti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cosa ne sai del dahu?
> 
> 
> e soprattutto *Berlusconi pensa che il casino dei forconi sia per lui* ?
> ...


Prova a "prendere" i forconi dalla parte del manico. Hanno una punta più morbida :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dimentichi l'ormai imminente prelievo forzato dai conti correnti che fa apparire Italia ancora più comunista di quanto *non lo è*


Se chiudo i conti 
la schivo?

Tanto con quel che è rimasto..:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se chiudo i conti
> la schivo?
> 
> Tanto con quel che è rimasto..:smile:


Divide et impera 

La divisione dei beni è il trucco n. 1 se ce la puoi fare. Dare a moglie e figli, anche amici fidati una fetta è il modo più sicuro per evitare il problema alla sorgente. Ma chi non può, sposta i soldi all'estero. E' in corso una fuga di denaro da Eurolandia che forse non sanno ancora interpretare, perché non si sente nulla, oppure la gente si è fatta più furba e non dice più nulla. In altre parole, vanno a investire nell'estero, ma parecchio lontano, e di EU & Co non ne vogliono più sentire parlare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Divide et impera
> 
> La divisione dei beni è il trucco n. 1 se ce la puoi fare. Dare a moglie e figli, anche amici fidati una fetta è il modo più sicuro per evitare il problema alla sorgente. Ma chi non può, sposta i soldi all'estero. E' in corso una fuga di denaro da Eurolandia che forse non sanno ancora interpretare, perché non si sente nulla, oppure la gente si è fatta più furba e non dice più nulla. In altre parole, vanno a investire nell'estero, ma parecchio lontano, e di EU & Co non ne vogliono più sentire parlare.


Eh ma quale fetta
è rimasto il vassoio con delle briciole....XDXDXDXD


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La fortuna di Renzi e'l'aspetto fisico,che fa'presa sulla gente..in realta'dice un sacco di cazzate.
> Solo che i cretini lo voteranno,e avremo 4 anni di comunismo.


Renzi non è assolutamente un comunista! Come fai a dire una cosa del genere?
E non è nemmeno bello o affascinante, la gente lo vota perché è giovane e rappresenta il nuovo. A parole, ovviamente...
Il suo programma non ha nulla di nuovo rispetto alle politiche degli ultimi decenni, specie sul tema del lavoro.


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che qualsiasi cosa facciano c'è sempre qualcuno a cui non andrà bene


Loro sono uno strumento del governo.
Obbediscono a degli ordini e non possono avere alcuna iniziativa.
Voi vi aspettate cose buone da chi ci comanda ora?
Se si, leggete pure il gesto di far togliere i caschi come gesto distensivo e pacifico.


----------



## free (23 Marzo 2014)

che bella foto:smile:


...aridaje:rotfl:
però è a Caracas


----------



## Flavia (23 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che bella foto:smile:
> 
> 
> ...aridaje:rotfl:
> però è a Caracas


si molto bella
in particolare il contrasto
delle mani della ragazza
una mano che stringe un sasso
su cui spicca il colore
rosso delle unghie


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> si molto bella
> in particolare il contrasto
> delle mani della ragazza
> una mano che stringe un sasso
> ...



brava, non avevo notato il contrasto che dici
ero rimasta incantata dai 15 cm di mutanda:singleeye:
comunque era una manifestazione di protesta, e questi erano in piacevole pausa, non è che si può sempre protestare


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Renzi non è assolutamente un comunista! Come fai a dire una cosa del genere?
> E non è nemmeno bello o affascinante, la gente lo vota perché è giovane e rappresenta il nuovo. A parole, ovviamente...
> Il suo programma non ha nulla di nuovo rispetto alle politiche degli ultimi decenni, specie sul tema del lavoro.


Per lothar la Le Pen è un po' troppo di sinistra :mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> brava, non avevo notato il contrasto che dici
> *ero rimasta incantata dai 15 cm di mutanda:singleeye:*
> comunque era una manifestazione di protesta, e questi erano in piacevole pausa, non è che si può sempre protestare


L'altro giorno mi hanno spiegato da dove nasce la moda della mutanda fuori dai pantaloni. Non saprei dire se mi hanno raccontato una cazzata oppure no, ma io la riporto. In pratica nasce nelle carceri americane. Avere la mutanda ben visibile fuori dai pantaloni indica che si è ben disposti a......farsele levare.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per lothar la Le Pen è un po' troppo di sinistra :mexican:



Cara Brun,la vittoria del FN e'grande segnale...chissa'se la UE lo recepisce.Basta Merkel,basta euro,basta immigrati clandestini.


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'altro giorno mi hanno spiegato da dove nasce la moda della mutanda fuori dai pantaloni. Non saprei dire se mi hanno raccontato una cazzata oppure no, ma io la riporto. In pratica nasce nelle carceri americane. Avere la mutanda ben visibile fuori dai pantaloni indica che si è ben disposti a......farsele levare.



ecco bravo ti ringrazio per aver fornito questo affascinante esempio di come possano nascere le sottoculture



:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> brava, non avevo notato il contrasto che dici
> ero rimasta incantata dai 15 cm di mutanda:singleeye:
> comunque era una manifestazione di protesta, e questi erano in piacevole pausa, non è che si può sempre protestare


mi piacciono i contrasti
ricordo una foto
di una famosa fotografa
mostrava una donna sud americana
in divisa militare, che imbracciava un fucile
ed ai piedi indossava scarpe col tacco


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Brun,la vittoria del FN e'grande segnale...chissa'se la UE lo recepisce.Basta Merkel,basta euro,basta immigrati clandestini.


Ti ci vedo ad applaudire al Congresso di Vienna e parrucconi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

